# النبوات .. اكتر من 300 نبوة عن المسيح يسوع .. من مصادر مختلفة



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ جميعكم *​


فهرس للموضوع :​ 
اولا : ما معنى النبوة ؟؟
ثانيا : انواع النبوات
ثالثا : نبوات المسيح التى تم ذكرها العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء .. وتحققها فى المسيح يسوع
رابعا : نبوات اشعياء 53 مجمعة + نبوات المزمور 22 مجمعة
خامسا : النبوات مجمعة بالشواهد فقط


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*اولا : ما معنى النبوة ؟؟*​ 
النبي هو من يتكلم او يكتب عما يجول في خاطره، دور ان يكون ذلك الشيء من بنات افكاره، بل هو من قوة خارجة عنه-قوة الله عند المسيحين والعبرانين والمسلمين، وقوة الآلهة المتعددة عند عباد الاصنام الوثنين. وقد عرف النبوات المزيفة، أي انبياء الآلهة الوثنية، معظم اتباع تلك الآلهة من عباد الاصنام، مثل الاشوريين والكلدانيين والمصريين والفينيقين واليونان والرومان، وكان الكهنة كثيراً ما يقومون بالنبوة بطرق مختلفة. وكان الناس يؤمنون بكلامهم ويستشيرونهم في كل أمور حياتهم. وعليهم كانت تتوقف الفتوحات العسكرية والقرارات السياسية. وكانوا كالعرافين والمنجمين ومدعي الغيب اليوم.




St-Takla.org Image: A Prophet, the inspiration of God

وعنت النبوة عند اليهود الاخبار عن الله وخفايا مقاصده، وعن الامور المستقبلية ومصير الشعوب والمدن، والاقدار، بوحي خاص منزل من الله على فم انبيائه المصطفين. وعرف العهد القديم عدداً كبيراً من الانبياء. وكان محور نبواتهم عن مجيء المسيح، وهن التمهيد لمجيئه، وعن الشريعة الموسوية ومصير اليهود والشعب المتعاملة معهم والجاورة لهم. وتكاثر عدد انبياء حوالي القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد، وخاصة في الرامة _1 مم 19: 19-24). وكلن همهم تقوية الايمان بالله وتشجيع اليهود على الصمود في وجه الفلسطينين واصنامهم. واطلق على طلاب تلك المدارس اسم ابناء الانبياء. وكان صموئيل من ابرزهم، حتى قرن اسمه بموسى وهارون (مز 99: 6 وار 15: 1 واع 3: 22-24). وتأسست لبني الانبياء مدارس اخرى، في بيت ايل واريحا والجلجال وغيرها (2 مل 2: 3 و 5 و4: 38 و 6: 1). وكان رئيس المدرسة يدعى اباً وسيداً (1 صم 10: 12 و 2 مل 2: 3) وكانت مناهج المدارس تشتمل تفسير التوراة وتعلم الموسيقى والشعر. ولذلك نمت في تلك المدارس موجة الشعر والغناء واللعب على آلات الطرب عند التلاميذ (خر 15: 20 وقض 4: 4 و 5: 1و1 صم 10: 5 و 2 مل 3: 15 و 1 اخبار 25: 6). وكانت معيشتهم في منتهى البساطة وكانوا يتعودون على التقشف والاكتفاء بالقليل والتنسك وقبول الاحسان البسيط (1 مل 17: 5-8 و2 مل 4: 8-10 و 38 ومت 3: 4). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس الكتاب المقدس والأقسام الأخرى). وكان الله يختار من بين هؤلاء التلاميذ عدداً ويقبلهم انبياء له ليعلموا الشعب بما يريده منهم ويختصه بوحيه. الا انه كان بين الانبياء من لم يدخل تلك المدارس، امثال عاموس (عا 7: 14). وكان انبياء الله يواجهون مزيفين للاصنام والهياكل الوثنية-والالهة اشيرة ايام الملكة ايزابيل الفينيقية الاصل (1 مل 18: 19). كما كانوا يواجهون الانبياء الكذبة عند اليهود انفسهم، من اصحاب الارواح الشريرة في نفوسهم.
كان الانبياء من عمادة الحياة في المجتمع العبراني. وكانوا، مع الحكماء والكهنة، مستشاري الدولة ومقرري مصائرها زمن السلم وفي الحروب (ار 18: 18) فقد ارسلهم الله ليعلنوا مشيئته وليصلحوا الاوضاع الاجتماعية والدينية (2 مل 17: 13 وار 25: 4) وليخبروا الشعب عن المسيح الاتي لتخليص العالم.وكان لهم اثر كبير في توجيه الشعب نحو الحق. والحقيقة ان الانبياء اسهموا اسهاماً كبيراً في تأسيس الدولة اليهودية في العهد القديموفي صراعها مع الفلطينين والسوريين. وكانت نبواتهم على انواع، كالاحلام (دا ص 2) والرؤي (اش ص 6 وخر ص 1) والتبليغ (1 مل 13: 20-22 و 1 صم ص 3).
والعهد القديم سجل للنبوات والانبياء. وهو يعرف النبوة بالانباء عن الحوادث المستقبلة (تك 49: 1 وعد 24: 14) التي يكون مصدرها الله (اش 44: 7 45:21) وهو يصف الانبياء بانهم مقامون من عند الله (عا 2: 11) ومعينون منه (1 صم 3: 20 وار 1: 5) ومرسلون من عنده (2 خبار 36: 15 وار 7: 25)،
لمن يريد الاستزادة ، الموقع منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا ( اضغط هنا )​ 
*ثانيا : انواع النبوات *​ 
أ‌- نبوات العهد القديم :

1- نبوات عن السيد المسيح فقط : اكتر من 300 نبوة
سنتحدث عنهم بالتفصيل

2- نبوات عن مصير شعوب وملوك :
هذة النبوات تملأ العهد القديم ، من انبياء مختلفين ، فسنأخذ امثلة لقليل من هذة النبوات 

نبوة نوح عن مصير اولاده وشعوبهم 
( تكوين 9: 25-27 ) -وتنفذت 
نبوته عن كنعان تمت أولاً بإستعباد اليهود نسل سام للكنعانيين ثم إستعباد اليونان والرومان نسل يافث لهم. ونبوة نوح تحققت في أن شعب الكنعانيين كان في حالة من النجاسة والإنحراف للرجسات الوثنية لم يكن مثلها. وقيل عنهم لم يكن مثلهم في مزجهم سفك الدماء (ضحايا بشرية) بالفجور إكراماً لألهتهم. وقيل أماتت ديانة الكنعانيين أحسن العواطف البشرية (تقديم أبنائهم ذبائح) وإشتهروا بخرافاتهم وفسقهم ولم يَسُد بينهم شئ من الفضائل. فهم نزلوا إلي أدني صور العبيد. وصاروا ملعونين بوثنيتهم.
ومن نسل سام جاء شعب الله ومنهم جاء المسيح المخلص . الذي كان سيؤتمن علي عبادة الله ومعرفته وشريعته وناموسه وهيكله. 
نبوة نوح عن يافث تحققت فالله فتح له فاتسعت مساكنه وهذا حدث مع يافث الذي ملا أوروبا ومعظم آسيا ثم الأمريكتين واستراليا.
فيسكن في مساكن سام: لقد إتسعت مساكن سام أي كنيسة المسيح لتقبل الأمم إليها أي يافث وفي الكنيسة إتحد نسل يافث وسام. وقد تعني النبوة إحتلال الأوروبين لبلاد سام لفترة ما.


نبوة يشوع عن اريحا 
( يشوع 6: 26 ) حوالى عام 1400 ق.م - وتنفذت ( 1ملوك 16:34 ) حوالى عام 880ق.م ، فكما تنبأ يشوع هكذا كان ، حيث بدأ البناء الاخ الاكبر ولكنه مات وتولى العمل الاخ الاصغر منه فمات من بعده وهكذا ووصولا الى الابن الاصغر .

نبوة ارميا عن سبى اليهود 70سنة من مملكة بابل ثم رجوعهم من السبى .
( ارميا 25 :8-11 ) ، ( ارميا 29 :10 )
وتنفذت ( 2اخبار 36 : 9-21 )
بدأ تسلط بابل على يهوذا سنة 606 ق.م بعد معركة كركميش للملك البابلى نبوخذنصر حيث حارب مصر وصعد مباشرة ليهوذا والى نداء الملك كورش الفارسى برجوع أهل السبى إلى أوطانهم كان سنة 536 ، فى سنة 606 جاء نبوخذ نصر إلى يهوذا وأخضع يهوياقيم وقام بسبى كثيرين من يهوذا (السبى الأول) الذين كان منهم دانيال والثلاث فتية. وبحساب هذه المدة بين السبى الأول ونداء كورش نجدها 70سنة .

نبوة اشعياء وارميا ودانيال عن تفاصيل خراب بابل العظيمة 
( ارميا 25 :12-14 )  
( ارميا 51 :11-28 ) نبوة عن ان الخراب سيتم بمملكة مادى وفارس
( ارميا 51 :36 ) نبوة عن ان الهجوم سيكون من جهة البحر ، وهذا مثبت تاريخيا حيث ان مملكة مادى وفارس حاصرت بابل ولم تقدر على دخولها ففكرت فى تجفيف مدخل النهر الى المدينة والدخول فى هذا المجرى .
( ارميا 51 :39 ) نبوة عن الهجوم سيكون فى وقت يسكر فيه عظماء بابل .
دانيال



نبوة اشعياء عن عودة اليهود من السبى – 
نبوة اشعياء عن مباركة مصر – 
نبوة اشعياء عن تحول مصر من الوثنية للمسيحية – 
نبوة حزقيال عن صور – نبوة دانيال عن الاسكندر الاكبر – 
نبوة ميخا النبى عن خراب السامرة

ب‌- نبوات العهد الجديد :
نبوءة المسيح عن خراب اورشليم والهيكل وقد تم بعد موته باربعين سنة – 
تنبأ عن استشهاد بطرس – 
تنبأ عن صمود الكنيسة وسط الاضطهادات وقد صمدت فى وقت الرومان وسوف تصمد للابد .


*ثالثا : نبوات المسيح التى تم ذكرها العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء .. وتحققها فى المسيح يسوع*​ 
1-نبوات عن وقت مجئ المسيح
2-نبوات عن نسب المسيح وميلاده
3-نبوات عن خدمته
4-نبوات عن الصلب
5-نبوات عن القيامة والصعود
6-نبوات عن طبيعة المسيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*1-نبوات عن زمن مجئ المسيح*​ 
1-نبوة دانيال والسبعين اسبوع
2-زوال القضيب من يهوذا​3- نبوة ملاخى بخراب الهيكل


*1- نبوة دانيال والسبعين اسبوع* 
*النبوة :*​

( دانيال 9: 20-27 ) 
*20* وَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأُصَلِّي وَأَعْتَرِفُ بِخَطِيَّتِي وَخَطِيَّةِ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَطْرَحُ تَضَرُّعِي أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِي عَنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِ إِلَهِي 
*21* وَأَنَا مُتَكَلِّمٌ بَعْدُ بِالصَّلاَةِ إِذَا بِالرَّجُلِ جِبْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُهُ فِي الرُّؤْيَا فِي الاِبْتِدَاءِ مُطَاراً وَاغِفاً لَمَسَنِي عِنْدَ وَقْتِ تَقْدِمَةِ الْمَسَاءِ. 
*22* وَفَهَّمَنِي وَتَكَلَّمَ مَعِي وَقَالَ: [يَا دَانِيآلُ إِنِّي خَرَجْتُ الآنَ لِأُعَلِّمَكَ الْفَهْمَ. 
*23* فِي ابْتِدَاءِ تَضَرُّعَاتِكَ خَرَجَ الأَمْرُ وَأَنَا جِئْتُ لِأُخْبِرَكَ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَحْبُوبٌ. فَتَأَمَّلِ الْكَلاَمَ وَافْهَمِ الرُّؤْيَا. 
*24* سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعاً قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ. 
*25* فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبَنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعاً يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ. 
*26* وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعاً يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا. 
*27* وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْداً مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرَِّبِ]. ​


*شرح النبوة:*
أولا: المقصود بأسبوع هنا اسبوع من السنين وليس اسبوع من الأيام , لأن دانيال حين كان يقصد أسبوع من الأيام كان يذكر ذلك صراحة كقوله :" فى تلك الأيام أنا دانيال كنت نائحاً ثلاثة أسابيع أيام". ( دانيال 10 :2 )

ثانيا: سبعون أسبوعا = 70 × 7 = 490 سنة

وقد قسمها دانيال الى ثلاث مراحل:
1- سبعة اسابيع = 7 × 7 = 49 سنة
2- اثنان وستون اسبوع = 62 × 7 = 434 سنة
3- الاسبوع الاخير = 1 × 7 = 7 سنة

والان لندرس هذة المراحل الثلاث :

*1- سبعة اسابيع = 49 سنة. ( الاية 25 )*
وهى من خروج الأمر ببناء اورشليم لإتمام تجديدها فعلا .. هذا وقد خرج الامر بتجديد اورشليم فى السنة السابعة لأرتحشستا الملك ( عزرا 7: 8) وكان هذا فى سنة 457 ق.م حسب رواية علماء الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ اليهودى أيضاً . وقد تمت الإصلاحات بيد عزرا الكاهن، كما تم بناء سور اورشليم بيد نحميا وانتهت هذة الفترة سنة 408 ق.م، اى بعد 49 سنة تماما من خروج الامر بتجديد اورشليم.

*2- اثنان وستون اسبوع = 62 × 7 = 434 سنة. ( الاية 25 )*
وهى تبدأ من سنة 408 ق.م وتستمر 434 سنة وفى نهايتها يظهر قدوس القديسين المسيح الرئيس أى 408 - 434 = 26 ، وبهذا نصل الى سنة 26 بعد الميلاد . وهو الوقت الذى ظهر فيه السيد المسيح للخدمة وهو فى الثلاثين من عمره. هذا ومن الثابت أن السيد المسيح ولد فعليا سنة 4 ق.م .

*3- الاسبوع الاخير = 1 × 7 = 7 سنة ( الاية 27 )*
فى وسط الاسبوع الاخير اى بعد ثلاث سنين ونصف من خدمة السيد المسيح يُبطل الذبيحة ويضع حدا لفرائضها الطقسية ، وذلك بتقديم ذاته ذبيحة على الصليب ، وبهذا اصبحت ذبائح العهد القديم لا قيمة لها ، فقد حلت ذبيحة السيد المسيح مكانها.
هذا ووفقا للحسابات التى قام بها علماء التاريخ والكتاب المقدس فإن السيد المسيح قد صُلب فعلا فى اواخر مارس أو اوائل ابريل 30 ميلاديا.

*ويثبت عهدا مع كثيرين فى اسبوع واحد :*
وفى خلال الثلاث سنين ونصف التى خدمها السيد المسيح ، ثم الثلاث سنين ونصف التالية والتى خدمها الرسل والتلاميذ انضم للكنيسة جمهور كثير من المؤمنين من مختلف بلاد العالم.

*وعلى جناح الارجاس مُخرّب :*
وقد ترجمت فى الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية وكذلك فى الترجمة القبطية " وعلى الهيكل رجسة الخراب " وذلك اشارة الى هيكل سليمان المدنس بخطايا اليهود والمحتل بيد الرومان تمهيدا لتحطيمه بالكامل على يد تيطس الرومانى سنة 70 م . 
وقد لفت المسيح نظر تلاميذه الى ذلك حين قال " فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ «رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ» الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ " ( متى 24: 15 )

*التحقيق :*​



*1* وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ صَدَرَ أَمْرٌ مِنْ أُوغُسْطُسَ قَيْصَرَ بِأَنْ يُكْتَتَبَ كُلُّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 
*2* وَهَذَا الاِكْتِتَابُ الأَوَّلُ جَرَى إِذْ كَانَ كِيرِينِيُوسُ وَالِيَ سُورِيَّةَ. 
*3* فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. 
*4* فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ 
*5* لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى. 
*6* وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ. 
*7* فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ. ​ 
هنا يعطى القديس لوقا قرينه لتحديد زمان ميلاد السيد المسيح بالتدقيق فهو :
1- فى زمان اوغسطوس قيصر واليا على سورية.
2- فى وقت الاكتتاب الأول.
3- فى وقت أن كان كيرنيوس واليا على سورية.
وحيث ان كيرنيوس تعين واليا على سورية مرتين :
الاولى من سنة 6 إلى 4 ق.م .
والثانية من سنة 6 إلى 9 ق.م .
والاولى وقت أن كان أوغسطوس قيصر امبراطوراً لروما . فيتحتم بذلك ان يكون ميلاد المسيح من 6 - 4 ق.م .
وقد اضيف من الابحاث والبراهين الاخرى بواسطة علماء الفلك الكبار مثل كيلر وزملائه ما يثبت ان ظهور النجم العظيم فى السماء للمجوس كان فى نفس هذا التاريخ اى فى حدود 4 ق.م .​ 
للتكملة​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

النبوات عن المسيح بالترتيب الكتابى كما تم ذكرها فى العهد القديم

*Over 300 Messianic Prophecies*​ 
Gen. 3:15.....He will bruise Satan's head.....Heb. 2:14, 1 Jn. 3:18
Gen. 9:26,27...The God of Shem will be the Son of Shem...Lu. 3:36
Gen. 12:3...As Abraham's seed,will bless all nations...Acts. 3:25,26
Gen. 12:7...*The Promise made to Abraham's Seed*...Gal. 3:16
Gen. 14:18...A priest after Melchizedek...Heb. 6:20
Gen. 14:18........A King also........Heb. 7:2
Gen. 14:18...The Last Supper foreshadowed...Mt. 26:26-29
Gen. 17:19.......*The Seed of Isaac*.......Rom. 9:7
Gen. 22:8...The Lamb of God promised...Jn. 1:29
Gen. 22:18...As Isaac's seed, will bless all nations...Gal. 3:16
Gen.26:2-5..The Seed of Isaac promised as the Redeemer..Heb.11:18
Gen. 49:10...The time of His coming...Lu. 2:1-7; Gal. 4:4
Gen. 49:10.......*The Seed of Judah*.......Lu. 3:33
Gen. 49:10......Called Shiloh or One Sent......Jn. 17:3
Gen. 49:10...To come before Judah lost identity...Jn. 11:47-52
Gen. 49:10...To Him shall the obedience of the people be...Jn. 10:16
Ex. 3:13,14........The Great "I Am".......Jn. 4:26
Ex. 12:5...A Lamb without blemish...1 Pet. 1:19
Ex. 12:13...The blood of the Lamb saves from wrath...Rom. 5:8
Ex. 12:21-27...Christ is our Passover...1 Cor. 5;7
Ex. 12:46...*Not a bone of the Lamb to be broken*...Jn. 19:31-36
Ex. 15:2...His exaltation predicted as Yeshua...Acts 7:55,56
Ex. 15:11...His Character-Holiness...Luke 1:35; Acts 4:27
Ex. 17:6...The Spiritual Rock of Israel...1 Cor. 10;4
Ex. 33:19...His Character-Merciful...Lu. 1:72
Lev.14:11..The leper cleansed-Sign to priesthood..Lu.5:12-14; Acts 6:7
Lev.16:15-17...Prefigures Christ's once-for-all death...Heb. 9:7-14
Lev.16:27...Suffering outside the Camp...Mt. 27:33; Heb. 13:11, 12
Lev.17:11...The Blood-the life of the flesh...Mt. 26;28; Mk. 10:45
Lev.17:11...*It is the blood that makes atonement*...1 Jn. 3:14-18
Lev.23:36-37...The Drink-offering: "If any man thirst." ..Jn. 19:31-36
Num. 9:12...*Not a bone of Him broken*...John 19:31-36
Num. 21:9...The serpent on a pole-Christ lifted up...Jn. 3:14-18
Num. 24:17...Time: "I shall see him, but not now."...Gal. 4:4
Deut. 18:15..."This is of a truth that prophet."...Jn. 6:14
Deut. 18:15-16..."Had ye believed Moses, ye would believe me."...Jn. 5:45-47
Deut. 18:18...Sent by the Father to speak His word...Jn. 8:28, 29
Deut. 18:19...Whoever will not hear must bear his sin...Jn. 12:15,
Deut. 21:23...Cursed is he that hangs on a tree...Gal. 3:10-13
Ruth 4:4-9...Christ, our kinsman, has redeemed us...Eph. 1:3-7
1 Sam. 2:10...Shall be an anointed King to the Lord...Mt. 28:18; Jn. 12:15
2 Sam. 7:12...*David's Seed*...Mt. 1:1
2 Sam. 7:14a...The Son of God... Lu. 1:32
2 Sam. 7:16...David's house established forever...Lu. 3:31; Rev. 22:16
2 Ki. 2:11...The bodily ascension to heaven illustrated...Lu. 24:51
1 Chr. 17:11...David's Seed...Mt. 1:1; 9:27
1 Chr. 17:12, 13a...To reign on David's throne forever...Lu. 1:32, 33
1 Chr. 17:13a..."I will be His Father, He...my Son."...Heb. 1:5
Job 19:23-27...The Resurrection predicted...Jn. 5:24-29
Psa. 2:1-3...The enmity of kings foreordained...Acts 4:25-28
Psa. 2:2...To own the title, Anointed (Christ)...Acts 2:36
Ps. 2:6...His Character-Holiness...Jn. 8:46; Rev. 3:7
Ps. 2:6...To own the title King...Mt. 2:2
Ps. 2:7...*Declared the Beloved Son*...Mt. 3;17
Psa. 2:7, 8...The Crucifixion and Resurrection intimated...Acts 13:29-33
Psa. 2:12...Life comes through faith in Him...Jn. 20:31
Psa. 8:2...The mouths of babes perfect His praise...Mt. 21:16
Psa. 8:5, 6...His humiliation and exaltation...Lu. 24:50-53; 1 Cor. 15:27
Psa. 16:10...*Was not to see corruption*...Acts 2:31
Psa. 16:9-11...*Was to arise from the dead*...Jn. 20:9
Psa. 17;15...The resurrection predicted...Lu. 24:6
Psa. 22:1...*Forsaken because of sins of others*...2 Cor. 5:21
Psa. 22:1...*Words spoken from Calvary, "My God*..." Mk. 15:34
Psa. 22:2...*Darkness upon Calvary*...Mt. 27:45
Psa. 22:7...*They shoot out the lip and shake the head*...Mt. 27:39
Psa. 22:8..*He trusted in God, let Him deliver Him*...Mt. 27:43
Psa. 22:9......*Born the Saviour*......Lu. 2:7
Psa. 22:14...*Died of a broken (ruptured)heart*...Jn. 19:34
Psa. 22:14,15...*Suffered agony on Calvary*...Mk. 15:34-37
Psa. 22:15........*He thirsted*........Jn. 19:28
Psa. 22:16...*They pierced His hands and His feet*....Jn. 19:34,37;20:27
Psa. 22:17,18...*Stripped Him before the stares of men*...Lu. 23:34,35
Psa. 22:18.....*They parted His garments*.....Jn. 19:23,24
Psa. 22:20,21...*He committed Himself to God*...Lu.23:46
Psa. 22:20,21..*Satanic power bruising the Redeemer's heel*..Heb. 2:14
Psa. 22:22.....*His Resurrection declared*.....Jn. 20:17
Psa. 22:27...*He shall be the governor of the nations*...Col 1:16
Psa. 22:31......*It is finished*......Jn. 19:30
Psa. 23:1....I am the Good Shephard....Jn. 10:11
Psa. 24:3......His exaltation predicted......Acts 1:11; Phil. 2:9
Psa. 30:3......His resurrection predicted......Acts 2:32
Psa. 31:5...*Into thy hands I commit my spirit*...Lu. 23:46
Psa. 31:11...His acquaintances fled from Him...Mk. 14:50
Psa. 31:13...They took counsel to put Him to death...Jn. 11:53
Psa. 31:14,15...He trusted in God, let Him deliver him...Mt. 27:43
Psa. 34:20.....Not a bone of Him broken.....Jn 19:31-36
Psa. 35:11....False witnesses rose up against Him....Mt. 26:59
Psa. 35:19...He was hated without a cause...Jn. 15:25
Psa. 38:11.....His friends stood afar off.....Lu. 23:49
Psa. 40:2-5...The joy of His resurrection predicted...Jn. 20:20
Psa. 40:6-8....His delight-the will of the Father....Jn. 4:34
Psa. 40:9....He was to preach the Righteousness in Israel....Mt. 4:17
Psa. 40:14...Confronted by adversaries in the Garden...Jn. 18:4-6
Psa. 41:9.....Betrayed by a familiar friend.....Jn. 13:18
Psa. 45:2...Words of Grace come from His lips...Lu. 4:22
Psa. 45:6...To own the title, God or Elohim...Heb. 1:8
Psa. 45:7...A special anointing by the Holy Spirit...Mt.3:16; Heb.1:9
Psa. 45:7,8...Called the Christ (Messiah or Anointed)...Lu. 2:11
Psa. 55:12-14...Betrayed by a friend, not an enemy...Jn. 13:18
Psa. 55:15...Unrepentant death of the Betrayer...Mt. 27:3-5; Acts 1:16-19
Psa. 68:18...To give gifts to men...Eph. 4:7-16
Psa. 68:18...Ascended into Heaven...Lu. 24:51
Psa. 69:4...Hated without a cause...Jn. 15:25
Psa. 69:8...A stranger to own brethren...Lu. 8;20,21
Psa. 69:9...Zealous for the Lord's House...Jn. 2:17
Psa. 69:14-20...Messiah's anguish of soul before crucifixion...Mt. 26:36-45
Psa. 69:20...My soul is exceeding sorrowful...Mt. 26:38
Psa. 69:21...Given vinegar in thirst...Mt. 27:34
Psa. 69:26...The Saviour given and smitten by God...Jn. 17:4; 18:11
Psa. 72:10,11...Great persons were to visit Him...Mt. 2:1-11
Psa. 72:16...The corn of wheat to fall into the Ground...Jn. 12:24
Psa. 72:17...His name, Yinon, will produce offspring...Jn. 1:12,13
Psa. 72:17...All nations shall be blessed by Him...Acts 2:11,12,41
Psa. 78:1.2...He would teach in parables...Mt. 13:34-35
Psa. 78:2b...To speak the Wisdom of God with authority...Mt. 7:29
Psa. 88:8...They stood afar off and watched...Lu. 23:49
Psa. 89:27...Emmanuel to be higher than earthly kings...Lu. 1:32,33
Psa. 89:35-37...David's Seed, throne, kingdom endure forever...Lu. 1:32,33
Psa. 89:36-37...His character-Faithfulness...Rev. 1:5
Psa. 90:2...He is from everlasting (Micah 5:2)...Jn. 1:1
Psa. 91:11,12...Identified as Messianic; used to tempt Christ...Lu. 4;10,11
Psa. 97:9...His exaltation predicted...Acts 1:11;Eph. 1:20
Psa. 100:5...His character-Goodness...Mt. 19:16,17
Psa. 102:1-11...The Suffering and Reproach of Calvary...Jn. 21:16-30
Psa. 102:25-27...Messiah is the Preexistent Son...Heb. 1:10-12
Psa. 109:25...Ridiculed...Mt. 27:39
Psa. 110:1...Son of David...Mt. 22:43
Psa. 110:1...To ascend to the right-hand of the Father...Mk.16:19
Psa. 110:1...David's son called Lord...Mt. 22:44,45
Psa. 110:4...A priest after Melchizedek's order...Heb. 6:20
Psa. 112:4...His character-Compassionate, Gracious, et al... Mt. 9;36
Psa. 118:17,18...Messiah's Resurrection assured...Lu. 24:5-7;1 Cor. 15:20
Psa. 118:22,23...The rejected stone is Head of the corner...Mt. 21:42,43
Psa. 118:26a...The Blessed One presented to Israel...Mt. 21:9
Psa. 118:26b...To come while Temple standing...Mt. 21;12-15
Psa. 132:11...The Seed of David(the fruit of His Body)...Lu. 1:32
Psa. 138:1-6...The supremacy of David's Seed amazes kings... Mt. 2:2-6
Psa. 147:3,6...The earthly ministry of Christ de***ibed...Lu. 4:18
Psa. 1:23...He will send the Spirit of God... Jn. 16;7
Song. 5;16...The altogether lovely One...Jn. 1:17
Isa. 6:1...When Isaiah saw His glory... Jn. 12:40-41
Isa. 6:9-10...Parables fall on deaf ears...Mt. 13:13-15
Isa. 6:9-12...Blinded to Christ and deaf to His words...Acts. 28:23-29
Isa. 7:14...To be born of a virgin...Lu. 1:35
Isa. 7:14...To be Emmanuel-God with us... Mt. 1:18-23
Isa. 8:8...Called Emmanuel...Mt. 28:20
Isa. 8:14...A stone of stumbling, a Rock of offense... 1 Pet. 2:8
Isa. 9:1,2...His ministry to begin in Galilee...Mt. 4:12-17
Isa. 9:6...A child born-Humanity...Lu. 1:31
Isa. 9:6...A Son given-Deity...Lu. 1:32; Jn. 1;14; 1 Tim. 3:16
Isa. 9:6...Declared to be the Son of God with power... Rom. 1:3,4
Isa. 9:6...The Wonderful One, Peleh...Lu. 4:22
Isa. 9:6...The Counsellor, Yaatz...Mt. 13:54
Isa. 9:6...The Mighty God, El Gibor...Mt. 11:20
Isa. 9:6...The Everlasting Father, Avi Adth...Jn. 8:58
Isa. 9:6...The Prince of Peace, Sar Shalom...Jn . 16:33
Isa. 9:7...To establish an everlasting kingdom...Lu. 1:32-33
Isa. 9:7...His Character-Just...Jn. 5:30
Isa. 9:7...No end to his Government, Throne, and Peace...Lu. 1:32-33
Isa. 11:1...Called a Nazarene-the Branch, Netzer...Mt. 2:23
Isa. 11:1...A rod out of Jesse-Son of Jesse...Lu. 3:23,32
Isa. 11:2...The anointed One by the Spirit...Mt. 3;16,17
Isa. 11:2...His Character-Wisdom, Understanding, et al....Jn. 4:4-26
Isa. 11:4...His Character-Truth...Jn. 14:6
Isa. 11:10...The Gentiles seek Him...Jn. 12:18-21
Isa. 12:2...Called Jesus-Yeshua...Mt. 1:21
Isa. 25:8...The Resurrection predicted...I Cor. 15:54
Isa. 26:19...His power of Resurrection predicted...Jn. 11:43,44
Isa. 28:16...The Messiah is the precious corner stone...Acts 4:11,12
Isa. 29:13...He indicated hypocritical obedience to His Word...Mt. 15:7-9
Isa. 29:14...The wise are confounded by the Word...I Cor. 1:18-31
Isa. 32:2...A Refuge-A man shall be a hiding place...Mt. 23:37
Isa. 35:4...He will come and save you...Mt. 1:21
Isa. 35:5...To have a ministry of miracles...Mt. 11:4-6
Isa. 40:3,4...Preceded by forerunner...Jn. 1:23
Isa. 40:9..."Behold your God."...Jn. 1:36;19:14
Isa. 40:11...A shepherd-compassionatelife-giver...Jn. 10:10-18
Isa. 42:1-4...The Servant-as a faithful, patient redeemer... Mt.12:18-21
Isa. 42:2...Meek and lowly... Mt. 11:28-30
Isa. 42:3...He brings hope for the hopeless... Jn. 4
Isa. 42:4...The nations shall wait on His teachings... Jn. 12:20-26
Isa. 42:6...The Light (salvation) of the Gentiles...Lu. 2:32
Isa. 42:1,6...His is a Worldwide compassion... Mt. 28:19,20
Isa. 42:7...Blind eyes opened... Jn. 9:25-38
Isa. 43:11...He is the only Saviour... Acts. 4:12
Isa. 44:3...He will send the Spirit of God... Jn. 16:7,13
Isa. 45:23...He will be the Judge... Jn. 5:22;Rom. 14:11
Isa. 48:12...The First and the Last...Jn. 1:30;Rev. 1:8,17
Isa. 48:17...He came as a Teacher...Jn. 3:2
Isa. 49:1...Called from the womb-His humanity...Mt. 1:18
Isa. 49:5...A Servant from the womb...Lu. 1:31;Phil. 2:7
Isa. 49:6...He is Salvation for Israel...Lu. 2:29-32
Isa. 49:6...He is the Light of the Gentiles...Acts 13:47
Isa. 49:6...He is Salvation unto the ends of the earth... Acts 15:7-18
Isa. 49:7...He is despised of the Nation... Jn. 8:48-49
Isa. 50:3...Heaven is clothed in black at His humiliation... Lu. 23:44,45
Isa. 50:4...He is a learned counsellor for the weary... Mt. 11:28,29
Isa. 50:5...The Servant bound willingly to obedience... Mt. 26:39
Isa. 50:6a..."I gave my back to the smiters."... Mt. 27:26
Isa. 50:6b...He was smitten on the cheeks... Mt. 26:67
Isa. 50:6c...He was spat upon... Mt. 27:30
Isa. 52:7...To publish good tidings of peace... Lu. 4:14,15
Isa. 52:13...The Servant exalted...Acts 1:8-11; Eph. 1:19-22
Isa. 52:13...Behold, My Servant... Mt. 17:5; Phil. 2:5-8
Isa. 52:14...The Servant shockingly abused... Lu. 18:31-34; Mt. 26:67,68
Isa. 52:15...Nations startled by message of the Servant... Rom. 15:18-21
Isa. 52:15...His blood shed to make atonement for all... Rev. 1:5
Isa. 53:1...His people would not believe Him... Jn. 12:37-38
Isa. 53:2a...He would grow up in a poor family.... Lu. 2:7
Isa. 53:2b...Appearance of an ordinary man... Phil. 2:7-8
Isa. 53:3a...Despised.... Lu. 4:28-29
Isa. 53:3b...Rejected... Mt. 27:21-23
Isa. 53:3c...Great sorrow and grief... Lu. 19:41-42
Isa. 53:3d...Men hide from being associated with Him... Mk. 14:50-52
Isa. 53:4a...He would have a healing ministry... Lu. 6:17-19
Isa. 53:4b...He would bear the sins of the world... 1 Pet. 2:24
Isa. 53:4c...Thought to be cursed by God... Mt. 27:41-43
Isa. 53:5a...Bears penalty for mankind's transgressions... Lu. 23:33
Isa. 53:5b...His sacrifice would provide peace between man and God... Col. 1:20
Isa. 53:5c...His back would be whipped... Mt. 27:26
Isa. 53:6a...He would be the sin-bearer for all mankind...Gal. 1:4
Isa. 53:6b...God's will that He bear sin for all mankind... 1 Jn. 4:10
Isa. 53:7a...Oppressed and afflicted... Mt. 27:27-31
Isa. 53:7b...Silent before his accusers... Mt. 27:12-14
Isa. 53:7c...Sacrificial lamb... Jn. 1:29
Isa. 53:8a...Confined and persecuted... Mt. 26:47-27:31
Isa. 53:8b...He would be judged... Jn. 18:13-22
Isa. 53:8c...Killed.... Mt. 27:35
Isa. 53:8d...Dies for the sins of the world... 1 Jn. 2:2
Isa. 53:9a...Buried in a rich man's grave... Mt. 27:57
Isa. 53:9b...Innocent and had done no violence... Mk. 15:3
Isa. 53:9c...No deceit in his mouth... Jn. 18:38
Isa. 53:10a...God's will that He die for mankind... Jn. 18:11
Isa. 53:10b...An offering for sin... Mt. 20:28
Isa. 53:10c...Resurrected and live forever.... Mk. 16:16
Isa. 53:10d...He would prosper... Jn. 17:1-5
Isa. 53:11a...God fully satisfied with His suffering... Jn. 12:27
Isa. 53:11b...God's servant... Rom. 5:18-19
Isa. 53:11c...He would justify man before God... Rom. 5:8-9
Isa. 53:11d...The sin-bearer for all mankind... Heb. 9:28
Isa. 53:12a...Exalted by God because of his sacrifice... Mt. 28:18
Isa. 53:12b...He would give up his life to save mankind... Lu. 23:46
Isa. 53:12c...Grouped with criminals... Lu. 23:32
Isa. 53:12d...Sin-bearer for all mankind... 2 Cor. 5:21
Isa. 53:12e...Intercede to God in behalf of mankind... Lu. 23:34
Isa. 55:3...Resurrected by God... Acts 13:34
Isa. 55:4...A witness... Jn. 18:37
Isa. 59:15-16a...He would come to provide salvation... Jn. 6:40
Isa. 59:15-16b...Intercessor between man and God... Mt. 10:32
Isa. 59:20...He would come to Zion as their Redeemer... Lu. 2:38
Isa. 61:1-2a...The Spirit of God upon him... Mt. 3:16-17
Isa. 61:1-2b...The Messiah would preach the good news... Lu. 4:17-21
Isa. 61:1-2c...Provide freedom from the bondage of sin and death... Jn. 8:31-32
Isa. 61:1-2...Proclaim a period of grace... Jn. 5:24 
Jer.23:5-6a...Descendant of David...Lu. 3:23-31
Jer. 23:5-6b...The Messiah would be God... Jn. 13:13
Jer. 23:5-6c...The Messiah would be both God and Man... 1 Tim. 3:16
Jer. 31:22...Born of a virgin... Mt. 1:18-20
Jer. 31:31...The Messiah would be the new covenant... Mt. 26:28
Jer. 33:14-15...Descendant of David... Lu. 3:23-31
Eze.17:22-24...Descendant of David... Lk. 3:23-31
Eze.34:23-24...Descendant of David... Mt. 1:1
Dan. 7:13-14a...He would ascend into heaven... Acts 1:9-11
Dan. 7:13-14b...Highly exalted... Eph. 1:20-22
Dan. 7:13-14c...His dominion would be everlasting... Lu. 1:31-33
Dan. 9:24a...To make an end to sins... Gal. 1:3-5
Dan. 9:24b...He would be holy... Lu. 1:35
Dan. 9:25...Announced to his people 483 years, to the exact day, after the decree to rebuild the city of Jerusalem... Jn. 12:12-13
Dan. 9:26a...Killed... Mt. 27:35
Dan. 9:26b...Die for the sins of the world... Heb. 2:9
Dan. 9:26c...Killed before the destruction of the temple... Mt. 27:50-51
Dan. 10:5-6...Messiah in a glorified state... Rev. 1:13-16
Hos. 13:14...He would defeat death... 1 Cor. 15:55-57
Joel 2:32...Offer salvation to all mankind... Rom. 10:12-13
Mic. 5:2a...Born in Bethlehem... Mt. 2:1-2
Mic. 5:2b...God's servant... Jn. 15:10
Mic. 5:2c...From everlasting... Jn. 8:58
Hag. 2:6-9...He would visit the second Temple... Lu. 2:27-32
Hag. 2:23...Descendant of Zerubbabel... Lu. 3:23-27 
Zech. 3:8...God's servant... Jn. 17:4
Zech. 6:12-13...Priest and King... Heb. 8:1
Zech. 9:9a...Greeted with rejoicing in Jerusalem... Mt. 21:8-10
Zech. 9:9b...Beheld as King... Jn. 12:12-13
Zech. 9:9c...The Messiah would be just... Jn. 5:30
Zech. 9:9d...The Messiah would bring salvation... Luke 19:10
Zech. 9:9e...The Messiah would be humble... Mt. 11:29
Zech. 9:9f...Presented to Jerusalem riding on a donkey... Mt. 21:6-9
Zech. 10:4...The cornerstone... Eph. 2:20
Zech. 11:4-6a...At His coming, Israel to have unfit leaders... Mt. 23:1-4
Zech. 11:4-6b...Rejection causes God to remove His protection.. Lu. 19:41-44
Zech. 11:4-6c...Rejected in favor of another king... Jn. 19:13-15
Zech. 11:7...Ministry to "poor," the believing remnant... Mt. 9:35-36
Zech. 11:8a...Unbelief forces Messiah to reject them... Mt. 23:33
Zech. 11:8b...Despised... Mt. 27:20
Zech. 11:9...Stops ministering to the those who rejected Him... Mt. 13:10-11
Zech. 11:10-11a...Rejection causes God to remove protection... Lu. 19:41-44
Zech. 11:10-11b...The Messiah would be God... Jn. 14:7
Zech. 11:12-13a...Betrayed for thirty pieces of silver... Mt. 26:14-15
Zech. 11:12-13b...Rejected... Mt. 26:14-15
Zech. 11:12-13c...Thirty pieces of silver thrown into the house of the Lord... Mt. 27:3-5
Zech. 11:12-13d...The Messiah would be God... Jn. 12:45
Zech. 12:10a...The Messiah's body would be pierced... Jn. 19:34-37
Zech. 12:10b...The Messiah would be both God and man... Jn. 10:30
Zech. 12:10c...The Messiah would be rejected... Jn. 1:11
Zech. 13:7a...God's will He die for mankind... Jn. 18:11
Zech. 13:7b...A violent death... Mt. 27:35
Zech. 13:7c...Both God and man.. Jn. 14:9
Zech. 13:7d...Israel scattered as a result of rejecting Him... Mt. 26:31-56
Mal. 3:1a...Messenger to prepare the way for Messiah... Mt. 11:10
Mal. 3:1b...Sudden appearance at the temple... Mk. 11:15-16
Mal. 3:1c...Messenger of the new covenant... Lu. 4:43
Mal. 4:5...Forerunner in the spirit of Elijah... Mt. 3:1-2
Mal. 4:6...Forerunner would turn many to righteousness... Lu. 1:16-17​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*1- من نسل المرأة*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( تك 15:3 ) وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ. 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( غلا 4:4 ) 
​وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، ​ 


( متى 1: 20 ) وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ​​​





توضيح : اول نبوة عن المسيح قالها الله نفسه .. 

نسل المرأة : لا يوجد من تم ولادته من امرأة دون زرع بشر الا المسيح .. فهو الوحيد الذى تنطبق عليه كلمة نسل المرأة 

رأسك : المقصود ان المسيح هو الذى سيسحق ويغلب الشيطان ( سبب الخطية ) وقد تم ذلك.. على الصليب
تسحقين عقبه : المقصود ان الشيطان سيسحق عقب المسيح وقد تم بموت الجسد على الصليب​​​​
​
​




ويقدم ترجوم يهودي (تكوين 3: 15) هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين ابنك وابنها وهو سيذكر ما فعلته معه منذ البدء، وأنت ستراقبينه حتى النهاية (عن ترجوم أو نيكلوس)​


ويقدم الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: «وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة، وبين نسلك ونسلها. وعندما يحفظ نسل المرأة وصايا الناموس فإنهم يصوبون نحوك تصويباً صحيحاً، ويضربونك على رأسك، ولكن عندما يتركون وصايا الناموس فإنك تصوبين نحوهم تصويباً صحيحاً وتجرحين عقبهم. لكن هناك علاجاً لهم، أما لك أنت فلا علاج. وفي المستقبل يصنعون سلاماً مع العقب، في أيام الملك المسيح». 
ويقول _دافيد كوبر_: في تكوين 3: 15 أول نبوة عن مخلص العالم الذي يدعى «نسل المرأة» فهنا نبوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية والذي سيفوز فيه نسل المرأة. وهذا الوعد القديم يدل على الصراع بين مسيح إسرائيل، مخلص العالم، من جانب، وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب آخر، وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا. ويعتقد بعض المفسرين أن حواء أدركت تحقيق هذا الوعد في تكوين 4: 1 عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر «اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب». لقد أدركت أن الله وعدها بالخلاص في نسلها، لكنها أخطأت عندما ظنت أن قايين هو ذلك المخلّص. وكلام حواء في اللغة العبرية يحتمل معنى: «اقتنيت رجلاً هو الرب» وكأن حواء كانت تتوقع أن المخلّص هو الرب.​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*2- مولود من عذراء*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( اشع 7: 14 ) وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ». ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 1: 18 ) أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ​( متى 1: 24 ) فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ، وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
( متى 1: 25) وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. 


( لوقا 1: 26-35) 
26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، 
27إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 
28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 
29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ، وَفَكَّرَتْ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» 
30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 
32 هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». 
34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ:«كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.​ 


وهناك كلمتان في العبرية تترجمان «عذراء»: ​ 
1- «بتولاه» عذراء لم تتزوج (تكوين 24: 16، لاويين 21: 13، تثنية 22: 14 و23و28، قضاة 11: 37، 1ملوك 1: 2). ويقول _أونجر_ أن الآية في يوئيل 1: 8 ليست استثناء لأنها «تشير إلى فقدان العذراء غير المزوجة لعريسها». ​ 
2- «علماه» (_محتجبة_): فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في إشعياء 7: 14. «ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة «بتولاه» لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسب للزواج لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء». 
أما كلمة عذراء في اليونانية فهي كلمة «بارثينوس» وهي تعني: عذراء- عذراء في عمر الزواج- امرأة شابة متزوجة- عذراء طاهرة (متى 1: 23، 25: 1و7و11، لوقا 1: 27، أعمال 21: 9، 1كورنثوس 7: 25و28و33، 2كورنثوس 11: 2) وقد ترجم مترجمو السبعينية كلمة «علماه» العبرية إلى «بارثينوس» اليونانية. فقد كان إشعياء 7: 14 في مفهومهم يدل على أن المسيا سيولد من عذراء. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*3- اقنوم الكلمة*​ 


*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 55: 10-13 )  
*10 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعًا لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزًا لِلآكِلِ، ​*11*هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ. 
*12 *لأَنَّكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ تَخْرُجُونَ وَبِسَلاَمٍ تُحْضَرُونَ. الْجِبَالُ وَالآكَامُ تُشِيدُ أَمَامَكُمْ تَرَنُّمًا، وَكُلُّ شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ تُصَفِّقُ بِالأَيَادِي. 
*13 *عِوَضًا عَنِ الشَّوْكِ يَنْبُتُ سَرْوٌ، وَعِوَضًا عَنِ الْقَرِيسِ يَطْلَعُ آسٌ. وَيَكُونُ لِلرَّبِّ اسْمًا، عَلاَمَةً أَبَدِيَّةً لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ». ​

( ارميا 33: 14-16 )  
*14 *«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ الْكَلِمَةَ الصَّالِحَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهَا إِلَى بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَإِلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا. 
*15 *فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ. 
*16 *فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَخْلُصُ يَهُوذَا، وَتَسْكُنُ أُورُشَلِيمُ آمِنَةً، وَهذَا مَا تَتَسَمَّى بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا. ​





*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 1: 1-14 ) ​*1 *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 
*2 *هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
*3 *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
*4 *فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، 
*5 *وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 
*6 *كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. 
*7 *هذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ، لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 
*8 *لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ، بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. 
*9 *كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِيًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 
*10 *كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 
*11 *إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 
*12 *وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
*13 *اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ. 
*14 *وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*4- ابن الله*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( مزمور 2: 7-12 ) ​*7 *إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. 
*8 *اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ. 
*9 *تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ». 
*10 *فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ. 
*11 *اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. 
*12 *قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.​ 

( مزمور 80: 14-17 ) 
*14 *يَا إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، ارْجِعَنَّ. اطَّلِعْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَانْظُرْ وَتَعَهَّدْ هذِهِ الْكَرْمَةَ، ​*15 *وَالْغَرْسَ الَّذِي غَرَسَتْهُ يَمِينُكَ، وَالابْنَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ. 
*16 *هِيَ مَحْرُوقَةٌ بِنَارٍ، مَقْطُوعَةٌ. مِنِ انْتِهَارِ وَجْهِكَ يَبِيدُونَ. 
*17 *لِتَكُنْ يَدُكَ عَلَى رَجُلِ يَمِينِكَ، وَعَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ، ​​​​​ 

( مزمور 89: 26-37 ) ​*26 *هُوَ يَدْعُونِي: أَبِي أَنْتَ، إِلهِي وَصَخْرَةُ خَلاَصِي. 
*27 *أَنَا أَيْضًا أَجْعَلُهُ بِكْرًا، أَعْلَى مِنْ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ. 
*28 *إِلَى الدَّهْرِ أَحْفَظُ لَهُ رَحْمَتِي. وَعَهْدِي يُثَبَّتُ لَهُ. 
*29 *وَأَجْعَلُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ نَسْلَهُ، وَكُرْسِيَّهُ مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
*30 *إِنْ تَرَكَ بَنُوهُ شَرِيعَتِي وَلَمْ يَسْلُكُوا بِأَحْكَامِي، 
*31 *إِنْ نَقَضُوا فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ يَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ، 
*32 *أَفْتَقِدُ بِعَصًا مَعْصِيَتَهُمْ، وَبِضَرَبَاتٍ إِثْمَهُمْ. 
*33 *أَمَّا رَحْمَتِي فَلاَ أَنْزِعُهَا عَنْهُ، وَلاَ أَكْذِبُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَمَانَتِي. 
*34 *لاَ أَنْقُضُ عَهْدِي، وَلاَ أُغَيِّرُ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ. 
*35 *مَرَّةً حَلَفْتُ بِقُدْسِي، أَنِّي لاَ أَكْذِبُ لِدَاوُدَ: 
*36 *نَسْلُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَكُونُ، وَكُرْسِيُّهُ كَالشَّمْسِ أَمَامِي. 
*37* مِثْلَ الْقَمَرِ يُثَبَّتُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَالشَّاهِدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَمِينٌ». سِلاَهْ. ​ 

( امثال 30: 2-4 ) 
*2 *إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ، 
*3 *وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. 
*4 *مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ ​ 

( اخبار الايام 17: 11-14 ) 
*11 *وَيَكُونُ مَتَى كَمَلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ لِتَذْهَبَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أَنِّي أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ بَنِيكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 
*12 *هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
*13 *أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ أَنْزِعُ رَحْمَتِي عَنْهُ كَمَا نَزَعْتُهَا عَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلَكَ. 
*14 *وَأُقِيمُهُ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَلَكُوتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَكُونُ كُرْسِيُّهُ ثَابِتًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». ​ 
هنا نجد تداخل بين النبوات .. ما بين المسيح ابن الله بالطبيعة وبين سليمان ابن الله بالتبنى​ 

( 2صموئيل 7: 12-14 ) 
*12 *مَتَى كَمُلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ وَاضْطَجَعْتَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَحْشَائِكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 
*13 *هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مَمْلَكَتِهِ *إِلَى الأَبَدِ**. *
*14 *أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا. إِنْ تَعَوَّجَ أُؤَدِّبْهُ بِقَضِيبِ النَّاسِ وَبِضَرَبَاتِ بَنِي آدَمَ. ​ 



*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 3: 17 )وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً:« هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ». 
( متى 16: 16 ) فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».
( متى 17: 5 ) وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً:«هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». ​

​​​​( يوحنا 1: 34 )وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ». ​ 
( عبرانيين 1: 5 ) لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا:«أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟ 



في مرقس 3: 11 أدركت الشياطين أنه ابن الله.​( مرقس 3: 11 ) وَالأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ حِينَمَا نَظَرَتْهُ خَرَّتْ لَهُ وَصَرَخَتْ قَائِلَةً:«إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!». 



في متى 26: 63 أدرك رئيس الكهنة أنه ابن الله. ​( متى 26: 63 ) 
63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» ​64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ». 


في متى 27: 54 اعتراف قائد المئة ان المسيح ابن الله. 
( متى 27: 54 ) وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ، خَافُوا جِدًّا وَقَالُوا:«حَقًّا كَانَ هذَا ابْنَ اللهِ!». ​ 


كتب_ إ. ر. هنجستنبرج_ يقول: «إنه لمن الحقائق الثابتة التي لا شك فيها والتي يقرّ بها الجميع حتى من ينكرون أنه يشير للمسيح، أن اليهود الأقدمين كانوا جميعاً يعتبرون المزمور الثاني نبوة عن المسيا» (Hengstenberg, COT, 43). أُدخل الابن البكر إلى العالم عند التجسد (عبرانيين 1: 6) ولكنه أعلن أنه ابن الله الوحيد بقيامته من بين الأموات. ويعبِّر بولس عن هذا بقوله: «الذي صار من نسل داود حسب الجسد وتعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات» (رومية 1: 3 و4).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2010)

*5- ابن الانسان*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( دانيال 7: 13-14 )
*13 *«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 
*14 *فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. 




*التحقيق : *​ 

( مرقس 8: 31)وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ. ​

( متى 9: 6)وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»​ 
​​( مرقس10: 33)«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، ​ 
( مرقس 14: 61-62 )​*61 *أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟» 
*62 *فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».

( متى 16: 27) فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*6- من نسل سام*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( تكوين 9: 26 ) وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ. ​ 
توضيح :
هذة النبوة تعنى انحصار البركة فى سام دون حام ويافث ، وهؤلاء هم اولاد نوح الثلاثة الذين عمرت بهم الارض بعد الطوفان ، وسام هذا هو الذى اتى اليهود من نسله ومنهم جاء السيد المسيح حسب الجسد. 
*　*
*　*​​​​​​​*التحقيق :*​ 

( لوقا 3: 23-36 ) ​*23* وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 
...........................................
*36* بْنِ قِينَانَ، بْنِ أَرْفَكْشَادَ، بْنِ سَامِ، بْنِ نُوحِ، بْنِ لاَمَكَ،*　*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*7- من نسل ابراهيم*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( تكوين 18: 18 ) وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ يَكُونُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً وَقَوِيَّةً، وَيَتَبَارَكُ بِهِ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ؟​ 
( تكوين 22: 18 ) وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي». ​




*التحقيق :*​ 


( متى 1: 1 ) كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:​ 
( غلاطية 3: 16 )وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ. لاَ يَقُولُ:«وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ» كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ:«وَفِي نَسْلِكَ» الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ. ​ 

وتتضح أهمية الأحداث التي وردت في تكوين 22: 18 من أنها المرة الوحيدة التي يقسم فيها الله بذاته في علاقته بالآباء. ​ 

ويقول _ماثيو هنري_ في تفسيره لتكوين 22: 18: «ففي نسلك، أي في شخص بعينه من ذريتك (لأنه لا يتحدث عن كثيرين بل عن واحد كما يقول الرسول (غلاطية 3: 16) تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض أو يتبركون به كما يقول في إشعياء 65: 16». 

*وهذه النبوة تحدد أن المسيا سيأتي من نسل إبراهيم. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*8- ابن اسحق *​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( تكوين 17: 19 ) فَقَالَ اللهُ: «بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ. ​ 
( تكوين 21: 12 )فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 1: 1-2 ) 
*1* كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 
*2* إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. ​ 
( لوقا 3: 23-34 )
*23*وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 
...........................................
*34 *بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بْنِ تَارَحَ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ، ​ 

*كان لإبراهيم ابنان: إسحق وإسماعيل. وهنا يستبعد الله نصف نسل إبراهيم. *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*9- ابن يعقوب*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 


( عدد 24: 17 ) أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى. ​ 



*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 1: 1-2 ) 
*1* كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 
*2* إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَإِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. ​ 

( لوقا 3: 23-34 )
*23*وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 
...........................................
*34 *بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بْنِ تَارَحَ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ، ​ 



يقدم ترجوم يوناثان في شرحه لتكوين 11:35و12: «فقال له الرب أنا الله القدير. أثمر وأكثر شعب مقدس وجماعة أنبياء وكهنة سيخرجون من صلبك، كما يخرج من صلبك ملكان. والأرض التي أعطيتها لإبراهيم وإسحق لك أعطيها، ولنسلك من بعدك أعطى الأرض». 
ويقدم _ترجوم أونكيلوس_ عدد 24: 17 هكذا: «أراه وليس الآن، أنظره ولكن ليس قريباً. يبرز ملك من يعقوب، ويقوم المسيح من إسرائيل». 

ومن هاتين الترجمتين يتَّضح أن اليهود رأوا أن هذه النبوة تشير إلى المسيا. وقد ثار اليهود على عهد الإمبراطور هادريان " 132 م " ضد الاستعمار الروماني بقيادة باركوخبا، وأطلقوا عليه لقب ابن الكوكب لأنهم ظنوا أن نبوة بلعام في العدد 24: 17 تحققت في زعيم الثورة باركوخبا الذي سيخلّصهم من الاستعمار الروماني! واعتقد اليهود أن المسيا الآتي هو داود الثاني، لأنهم رأوا في انتصارات داود الزمنية صورة للمسيح وانتصاراته الروحية والتي يشير إليها النبي هنا " حسب هذا التفسير " : 


*وقد كان لإسحق ابنان هما يعقوب وعيسو. وهنا يستبعد الله نصف نسل إسحق. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*10- من سبط يهوذا*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 


( تكوين 49: 10 ) لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.​ 
( ميخا 5: 2 ) «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ». ​



*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 1: 1-2 ) 
*1* كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 
*2* إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَإِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.
*3* وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. ​ 
( لوقا 3: 23-26 )
*23*وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 
...........................................
*26 *بْنِ مَآثَ، بْنِ مَتَّاثِيَا، بْنِ شِمْعِي، بْنِ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ يَهُوذَا،​ 
( عبرانيين 7: 14 ) فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَدْ طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ عَنْهُ مُوسَى شَيْئًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ. ​ 
( رؤيا 5: 5 ) فَقَالَ لِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ:«لاَ تَبْكِ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَلَبَ الأَسَدُ الَّذِي مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، أَصْلُ دَاوُدَ، لِيَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ السَّبْعَةَ».​ 

​يقدم ترجوم يوناثان تكوين 49: 10 و 11 هكذا: لن ينقطع الملوك والحكام من عائلة يهوذا، ولا معلمو الشريعة من نسله، حتى يجيء الملك المسيا أصغر أبنائه، وبمعونته يجتمع الناس معاً. ما أعظم الملك المسيا الآتي من نسل يهوذا . ​ 
*كان ليعقوب إثنا عشر ابناً، صار كل واحد منهم سبطاً في الأمة العبرانية. وقد استبعد اللّه منهم أحد عشر سبطاً! *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*11- من عائلة يسى*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 11: 1 ) وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، ​ 
( اشعياء 11: 10-12 ) 
*10 *وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا. 
*11 *وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ السَّيِّدَ يُعِيدُ يَدَهُ ثَانِيَةً لِيَقْتَنِيَ بَقِيَّةَ شَعْبِهِ، الَّتِي بَقِيَتْ، مِنْ أَشُّورَ، وَمِنْ مِصْرَ، وَمِنْ فَتْرُوسَ، وَمِنْ كُوشَ، وَمِنْ عِيلاَمَ، وَمِنْ شِنْعَارَ، وَمِنْ حَمَاةَ، وَمِنْ جَزَائِرِ الْبَحْرِ. 
*12 *وَيَرْفَعُ رَايَةً لِلأُمَمِ، وَيَجْمَعُ مَنْفِيِّي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَيَضُمُّ مُشَتَّتِي يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ. ​




*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 1: 1-2 ) ​ 
*1* كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:
*...........................................*
*6* وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. ​ 

( لوقا 3: 23-32 )
*23*وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 
........................................... 
*32 *بْنِ يَسَّى، بْنِ عُوبِيدَ، بْنِ بُوعَزَ، بْنِ سَلْمُونَ، بْنِ نَحْشُونَ، ​ 

يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «يخرج ملك من نسل يسَّى، ومسيح من ذريته يقوم. وعليه يستقر روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب» . ​ 
ويعلق _ديلتش_ قائلاً: «من جذع يسَّى أي من بقية النسل الملكي الذي اندثر، يقوم غصن صغير يحل محل الجذع ويحمل التاج ويبدو الغصن في أوله ضعيفاً واهناً. وفي تحقيق النبوة تاريخياً يظهر حتى رنين الكلمات: فالغصن (ينبت Netzer) في أوله ضعيف واهن مثل يسوع الناصري Nazarene الفقير المحتقر» (متى 2: 23). ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*12- من بيت داود*​ 


*النبوة :*​ 

( ارميا 23: 5 ) «هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ.​



*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 1: 1-6 ) ​*1* كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:
*...........................................*
*6* وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. ​ 
( لوقا 3: 23-32 )
*23*وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 
*........................................... *
*31 *بْنِ مَلَيَا، بْنِ مَيْنَانَ، بْنِ مَتَّاثَا، بْنِ نَاثَانَ، بْنِ دَاوُدَ، ​ 
بشهادة اليهود :
( متى 9: 27 ) وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ، تَبِعَهُ أَعْمَيَانِ يَصْرَخَانِ وَيَقُولاَنِ:«ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ!». ​

( متى 21: 9 )وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!».​ 
( مرقس 10: 47) فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!» ​ 
بشهادة غير اليهود :
( متى 15: 22) وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً:«ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا».​

بشهادة الرسل :
( اعمال 13: 22-23 )
*22* ثُمَّ عَزَلَهُ وَأَقَامَ لَهُمْ دَاوُدَ مَلِكًا، الَّذِي شَهِدَ لَهُ أَيْضًا، إِذْ قَالَ: وَجَدْتُ دَاوُدَ بْنَ يَسَّى رَجُلاً حَسَبَ قَلْبِي، الَّذِي سَيَصْنَعُ كُلَّ مَشِيئَتِي. 
*23 *مِنْ نَسْلِ هذَا، حَسَبَ الْوَعْدِ، أَقَامَ اللهُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصًا، يَسُوعَ. ​

بشهادة المسيح عن نفسه :
( رؤيا 22: 16 ) «أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».​ 

ويحفل التلمود بالإشارات عن المسيا باعتباره «ابن داود». ​
ويقول _درايفر_ عن 2صموئيل 17: 11 «يوضح ناثان النبي أن الوعد ليس لداود نفسه بل لنسله، وأن داود لن يبني بيت الرب، لكن الرب هو الذي سيبني بيت (عائلة) داود». 

وفي كتابه «_عالم موسى ميموندس_» يقدم _چاكوب مينكين_ وجهة نظر هذا العالم اليهودي: «إن في رفضه للأفكار الصوفية عن المسيا وأصله وعمله والقوات العجيبة الفائقة المنسوبة إليه، يؤكد ميموندس أنه ينبغي النظر إلى المسيا كبشر قابل للموت، لكنه يختلف عن باقي الناس في أنه سيكون أوفر حكمة وقوة وبهاء منهم. وينبغي أن يكون من نسل داود وينشغل مثله بدراسة التوراة وحفظ الشريعة». 

أما تعبير «ها أيام تأتي» فهو تعبير شائع يستخدم للإشارة إلى زمن مجيء المسيَّا (انظر إرميا 31: 27- 34).

*كان لدى يسَّى ثمانية أبناء على الأقل (1صموئيل 16: 10و11) وهنا يستبعد الله سبعة منهم ويختار داود. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2010)

*13- من بيت لحم*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( ميخا 5: 2 ) «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ». ​



*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 2: 1 ) 
وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ ​ 
( متى 2: 4-6 ) 
*4 *فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْب، وَسَأَلَهُمْ:«أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟» 
*5 *فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ. لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
*6 *وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا، لأَنْ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ».​

​​​​​​​​​( لوقا 2: 4-7 ) 
*4 *فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضًا مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ، ​*5 *لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى. 
*6 *وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ. 
*7 *فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ. ​ 
اية تدل على فهم اليهود للنبوة تماما وعلمهم بأن المسيح سيكون من بيت لحم
( يوحنا 7: 42 )أَلَمْ يَقُلِ الْكِتَابُ إِنَّهُ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ، وَمِنْ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ ،الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ دَاوُدُ فِيهَا، يَأْتِي الْمَسِيحُ؟» ​ 


في متى 2: 6 نرى أن كتبة اليهود أفادوا هيرودس عن ولادة يسوع في بيت لحم، وهم متأكدون، فقد كان اليهود يعلمون أن المسيا سيولد هناك (يوحنا 7: 42). وكانوا يعلمون أن بيت لحم، ومعناها بيت الخبز، ستكون مكان ميلاد المسيح خبز الحياة.​ 
*وها هو الله يستبعد كل مدن العالم إلا واحدة لتكون مكان ميلاد ابنه المتجسد إلى العالم. *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 فبراير 2010)

*14- يقدمون له الهدايا*​ 


*النبوة :*​ 


( مزامير 72: 10 ) مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً. ​ 

( اشعياء 60: 6 ) تُغَطِّيكِ كَثْرَةُ الْجِمَالِ، بُكْرَانُ مِدْيَانَ وَعِيفَةَ كُلُّهَا تَأْتِي مِنْ شَبَا. تَحْمِلُ ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا، وَتُبَشِّرُ بِتَسَابِيحِ الرَّبِّ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 2: 1 )وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.​ 
( متى 2: 11)وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، وَرَأَوْا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ. فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ. ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا وَمُرًّا.​ 


كان أهل سبأ وشبا يسكنون في العربية .
ويقول _ماثيو هنري_ في (متى 2: 1 و11) إن المجوس كانوا «رجالاً من المشرق اشتهروا بالعرافة (إشعياء 2: 6). وتدعى العربية أرض المشرق (تكوين 25: 6). ويدعى العرب «بنو المشرق» (قضاة 6: 3). والهدايا التي قدموها كانت من نتاج بلادهم» .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 فبراير 2010)

*15- قتل اطفال بيت لحم*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 


( ارميا 31: 15 ) هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ، بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا، وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى عَنْ أَوْلاَدِهَا لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 2: 16-18 )
*16 *حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدًّا. فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ، بِحَسَب الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ. 
*17 *حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 
*18*«صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ وَبُكَاءٌ وَعَوِيلٌ كَثِيرٌ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا وَلاَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى، لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ».


إن الحديث في إرميا 30: 20 إلى 33: 26 حديث نبوي عن المسيا، وتتحدث الأصحاحات الأربعة عن اقتراب خلاص الرب، وعن مجيء المسيا الذي سيقيم مملكة داود على عهد جديد أساسه مغفرة الخطايا (31: 31- 34). وفي هذه المملكة ستجد كل نفس حزينة متعبة تعزيتها (أعداد 12- 14 و25). وكنموذج لهذا يعطي الله تعزية للأمهات اللاتي فقدن أطفالهن لأجل المسيح. 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 فبراير 2010)

*16- الهروب الى مصر*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 


( اشعياء 19: 1 )وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا. ​ 
( هوشع 11: 1 )«لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَمًا أَحْبَبْتُهُ، وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي. 

​*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 2: 14-15 )
*14 *فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ لَيْلاً وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِصْرَ. 
*15 *وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ. لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِل:«مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْني». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 فبراير 2010)

*17- يسبقه رسول*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

*1- رسول سيسبق الرب ( يهوه ) .*
( ملاخى 3: 1 )«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ» ​ 

*2- سيكون صوت صارخ .. فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه البشر .*
( اشعياء 40: 3-5 )
*3 *صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: «أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا. 
*4 *كُلُّ وَطَاءٍ يَرْتَفِعُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَيَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجُّ مُسْتَقِيمًا، وَالْعَرَاقِيبُ سَهْلاً. 
*5 *فَيُعْلَنُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ وَيَرَاهُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ جَمِيعًا، لأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ»​ 

*3- سيأتى النبى بروح ايليا ، قبل مجئ الرب.*
( ملاخى 4: 5-6 )
*5 *«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ، 
*6 *فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ». ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 

( لوقا 3: 2-6 )
*2 *فِي أَيَّامِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَنَّانَ وَقَيَافَا، كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ عَلَى يُوحَنَّا بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، 
*3 *فَجَاءَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالأُرْدُنِّ يَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا، 
*4* كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ أقْوَالِ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ :«صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. 
*5 *كُلُّ وَادٍ يَمْتَلِئُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَتَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجَّاتُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً، وَالشِّعَابُ طُرُقًا سَهْلَةً، 
*6 *وَيُبْصِرُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ خَلاَصَ اللهِ». ​ 

*1- شهادة الملاك .*​ 
( لوقا 1: 13-17 ) 
*13 *فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا، لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا. 
*14 *وَيَكُونُ لَكَ فَرَحٌ وَابْتِهَاجٌ، وَكَثِيرُونَ سَيَفْرَحُونَ بِوِلاَدَتِهِ، 
*15 *لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَخَمْرًا وَمُسْكِرًا لاَ يَشْرَبُ، وَمِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
*16 *وَيَرُدُّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ. 
*17 *وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا». ​ 

*2- شهادة زكريا الكاهن والد يوحنا .*​ 
( لوقا 1: 76 ) وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ. ​ 

*3- شهادة يوحنا المعمدان نفسه.*​ 
( يوحنا 1: 23 ) قَالَ:«أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».​ 

*4- شهادة يسوع المسيح نفسه.*​ 
( متى 11: 10 ) فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ. ​ 
( متى 17: 11-13 ) 
*11 *فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 
*12 *وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ». 
*13 *حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 فبراير 2010)

*18- تبدأ خدمته من الجليل*​ 
*النبوة :*​
( اشعياء 9: 1-2 )
*1 *وَلكِنْ لاَ يَكُونُ ظَلاَمٌ لِلَّتِي عَلَيْهَا ضِيقٌ. كَمَا أَهَانَ الزَّمَانُ الأَوَلُ أَرْضَ زَبُولُونَ وَأَرْضَ نَفْتَالِي، يُكْرِمُ الأَخِيرُ طَرِيقَ الْبَحْرِ، عَبْرَ الأُرْدُنِّ، جَلِيلَ الأُمَمِ. 
*2 *اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظَِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ. ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 4: 12-17 )
*12 *وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ، انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. 
*13 *وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرَنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيم
*14 *لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 
*15 *«أَرْضُ زَبُولُونَ، وَأَرْضُ نَفْتَالِيمَ، طَرِيقُ الْبَحْرِ، عَبْرُ الأُرْدُنِّ، جَلِيلُ الأُمَمِ. 
*16 *الشَّعْبُ الْجَالِسُ فِي ظُلْمَةٍ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا، وَالْجَالِسُونَ فِي كُورَةِ الْمَوْتِ وَظِلاَلِهِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ». 
*17 *مِنْ ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ:«تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ». 

( متى 4: 23 ) وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ كُلَّ الْجَلِيلِ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضَعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْب. 

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 فبراير 2010)

*19- لا يصيح ولا يُسمع صوته*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 42: 1-4 )
*1 *«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 
*2  *لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 
*3  *قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 
*4  *لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ». ​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 12: 14-21 )
*14 *فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ، 
*15 *فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعًا. 
*16  *وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ، 
*17 *لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 
*18  *«هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. 
*19  *لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ، وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 
*20  *قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ. 
*21  *وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 فبراير 2010)

*20- يشفى ويطيب ويفتح العينين*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 


( اشعياء 61: 1 )رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ. ​

( اشعياء 35: 4-6 )
*4 *قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ». 
*5 *حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ. 
*6 *حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِي الْقَفْرِ.


​​​​​​​​​​*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 11: 5 )اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ. 

( متى 9: 35 )وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالْقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهَا، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 فبراير 2010)

*21- يعلم بأمثال*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 78: 2 ) أَفْتَحُ بِمَثَل فَمِي. أُذِيعُ أَلْغَازًا مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 
​

​​​​​​​​​​*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 13: 34 ) هذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ بِأَمْثَال، وَبِدُونِ مَثَل لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 فبراير 2010)

*22- يتكلم بالحق ويقضى بالعدل*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 42: 4 )لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ». ​ 
( ارميا 23: 5 )«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. ​ 
( مزامير 72: 2 )يَدِينُ شَعْبَكَ بِالْعَدْلِ، وَمَسَاكِينَكَ بِالْحَقِّ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 


( يوحنا 14: 6 )قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. ​ 
( يوحنا 8: 51 )اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: .......​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

*23- ممسوح مسحة خاصة من الروح القدس*​ 


*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 11: 1-2 )
*1 *وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، 
*2 *وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ. ​ 
( اشعياء 42: 1 )«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. ​ 
( اشعياء 61: 1 ) رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ. ​



*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 3: 16 )فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِيًا عَلَيْهِ، 

( يوحنا 1: 32 )وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائلاً:«إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. 

( لوقا 4: 16-21 )
*16 *وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ، 
*17 *فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوبًا فِيهِ: 
*18 *«رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ، 
*19 *وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ». 
*20 *ثُمَّ طَوَى السِّفْرَ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْخَادِمِ، وَجَلَسَ. وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ شَاخِصَةً إِلَيْهِ. 
*21 *فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ». ​


يقول التلمود البابلي: «كما هو مكتوب سيحل روح الرب على المسَّيا، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب. وهكذا يصير سريع الفهم في مخافة الرب. قال_ ر. الكسندري_: وهذا يوضح أنه حمَّله بالأعمال الصالحة والآلام كما يتم تحميل الطاحونة».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

*24- يدخل اورشليم كملك راكباً حماراً*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( زكريا 9: 9 ) اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ. ​
*​*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 


( متى 21: 1-11 )
*1 *وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ 
*2  *قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَانًا مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشًا مَعَهَا، فَحُّلاَهُمَا وَأْتِيَاني بِهِمَا. 
*3  *وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». 
*4  *فَكَانَ هذَا كُلُّهُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 
*5  *«قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعًا، رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ». 
*6  *فَذَهَبَ التِّلْمِيذَانِ وَفَعَلاَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ، 
*7  *وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ، وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا. 
*8  *وَالْجَمْعُ الأَكْثَرُ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ قَطَعُوا أَغْصَانًا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 
*9  *وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!». 
*10  *وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً:«مَنْ هذَا؟» 
*11 *فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ:«هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ». ​
*​*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
( لوقا 19: 28-40 )
*28 *وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِدًا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
*29  *وَإِذْ قَرُبَ مِنْ بَيْتِ فَاجِي وَبَيْتِ عَنْيَا، عِنْدَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ الزَّيْتُونِ، أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ 
*.................................*
*35  *وَأَتَيَا بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ، وَطَرَحَا ثِيَابَهُمَا عَلَى الْجَحْشِ، وَأَرْكَبَا يَسُوعَ. 
*36  *وَفِيمَا هُوَ سَائِرٌ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 
*37  *وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ عِنْدَ مُنْحَدَرِ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، ابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ اللهَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقُوَّاتِ الَّتِي نَظَرُوا، 
*38  *قَائِلِينَ:«مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!».
*39  *وَأَمَّا بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، انْتَهِرْ تَلاَمِيذَكَ!». 
*40  *فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!». ​
*​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

*25- يدخل الهيكل *​ 


*النبوة :*​ 
( ملاخى 3: 1 )«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ» ​


*التحقيق :*​ 


( متى 21: 12 )وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ ​ 
( مرقس 11: 15 )وَجَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ الْهَيْكَلَ ابْتَدَأَ يُخْرِجُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 فبراير 2010)

*26- غيرته المقدسة على الهيكل*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 69: 9 )لأَنَّ غَيْرَةَ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي، وَتَعْيِيرَاتِ مُعَيِّرِيكَ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ. ​


*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 2: 15-17 )
*15 *فَصَنَعَ سَوْطًا مِنْ حِبَال وَطَرَدَ الْجَمِيعَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ، اَلْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ، وَكَبَّ دَرَاهِمَ الصَّيَارِفِ وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَهُمْ. 
*16 *وَقَالَ لِبَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ:«ارْفَعُوا هذِهِ مِنْ ههُنَا! لاَ تَجْعَلُوا بَيْتَ أَبِي بَيْتَ تِجَارَةٍ!». 
*17 *فَتَذَكَّرَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:«غَيْرَةُ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي». ​


يقول _أ.ر. فاوست_: «لأن غيرة بيتك أكلتني -أي تحرقني كلهيب شديد (مزمور 139:119). يقول في مزمور 69: 7: «لأني من أجلك احتملت العار». وبالمقارنة مع يوحنا 17:2 نجد أن المسيح امتلأ غيرة لكرامة بيت الله. وتعييرات معيريك وقعت على -أي بسبب غيرتي المتقدة لكرامتك، وقعت التعييرات الموجهة إليك عليَّ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*27- يبغضونه بلا سبب*


*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 69: 4 )أَكْثَرُ مِنْ شَعْرِ رَأْسِي الَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. اعْتَزَّ مُسْتَهْلِكِيَّ أَعْدَائِي ظُلْمًا. حِينَئِذٍ رَدَدْتُ الَّذِي لَمْ أَخْطَفْهُ. 

( مزامير 109: 3 )
*3 *بِكَلاَمِ بُغْضٍ أَحَاطُوا بِي، وَقَاتَلُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. 
*4 *بَدَلَ مَحَبَّتِي يُخَاصِمُونَنِي. أَمَّا أَنَا فَصَلاَةٌ. 
*5 *وَضَعُوا عَلَيَّ شَرًّا بَدَلَ خَيْرٍ، وَبُغْضًا بَدَلَ حُبِّي. ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 15: 23-25 )
*23 *اَلَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضًا. 
*24 *لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي، لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي. 
*25 *لكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*28- يتآمرون عليه *​ 


*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 2: 2-3 )
*2 *قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 
*3 *«لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 1: 11 )إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.​ 
( لوقا 4: 29 )فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلٍ. ​ 
( اعمال 4: 24-28 )
*24 *فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا، رَفَعُوا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَوْتًا إِلَى اللهِ وَقَالُوا:«أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلهُ الصَّانِعُ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، 
*25 *الْقَائِلُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ: لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ بِالْبَاطِلِ؟ 
*26 *قَامَتْ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ. 
*27 *لأَنَّهُ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَى فَتَاكَ الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مَسَحْتَهُ، هِيرُودُسُ وَبِيلاَطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ مَعَ أُمَمٍ وَشُعُوبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، 
*28 *لِيَفْعَلُوا كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَتْ فَعَيَّنَتْ يَدُكَ وَمَشُورَتُكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ. 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*29- " حجر عثرة " لليهود*​ 


*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 8: 14 )وَيَكُونُ مَقْدِسًا وَحَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ لِبَيْتَيْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَفَخًّا وَشَرَكًا لِسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. ​ 
( اشعياء 28: 16 )لِذلِكَ هكَذَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: «هأَنَذَا أُؤَسِّسُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرًا، حَجَرَ امْتِحَانٍ، حَجَرَ زَاوِيَةٍ كَرِيمًا، أَسَاسًا مُؤَسَّسًا: مَنْ آمَنَ لاَ يَهْرُبُ.​ 
( مزامير 118: 22 )الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( لوقا 20: 17 )
*17 *فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ:«إِذًا مَا هُوَ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ 
*18 *كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْقُطُ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!» 
*19 *فَطَلَبَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ أَنْ يُلْقُوا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَيْهِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ خَافُوا الشَّعْبَ، لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ قَالَ هذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ. ​ 
( 1بطرس 2: 7 )فَلَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَرَامَةُ، وَأَمَّا لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ، «فَالْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ، هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ» ​ 
( رومية 9: 32-33 )
*32 *لِمَاذَا؟ لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ ذلِكَ لَيْسَ بِالإِيمَانِ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. فَإِنَّهُمُ اصْطَدَمُوا بِحَجَرِ الصَّدْمَةِ، 
*33 *كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «هَا أَنَا أَضَعُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُخْزَى». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*30- " نور " للامم*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 42: 6 )«أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، 

( اشعياء 49: 6 )..... فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 

( مزامير 60: 3 )فَتَسِيرُ الأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ. ​



*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 8: 12 )ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً:«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 

( اعمال 13: 47-48 )
*47 *لأَنْ هكَذَا أَوْصَانَا الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَقَمْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، لِتَكُونَ أَنْتَ خَلاَصًا إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 
*48 *فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الأُمَمُ ذلِكَ كَانُوا يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُمَجِّدُونَ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ. وَآمَنَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُعَيَّنِينَ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. 

( اعمال 26: 23 )إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ، يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ، مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يُنَادِيَ بِنُورٍ لِلشَّعْبِ وَلِلأُمَمِ». 

( اعمال 28: 28 ) فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَكُمْ أَنَّ خَلاَصَ اللهِ قَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، وَهُمْ سَيَسْمَعُونَ!».​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*31- خيانة صديق " يهوذا "*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 41: 9 )أَيْضًا رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي، الَّذِي وَثِقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ! 

( مزامير 55: 12-14 )
*12 *لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدُوٌّ يُعَيِّرُنِي فَأَحْتَمِلَ. لَيْسَ مُبْغِضِي تَعَظَّمَ عَلَيَّ فَأَخْتَبِئَ مِنْهُ. 
*13 *بَلْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ عَدِيلِي، إِلْفِي وَصَدِيقِي، 
*14 *الَّذِي مَعَهُ كَانَتْ تَحْلُو لَنَا الْعِشْرَةُ. إِلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ كُنَّا نَذْهَبُ فِي الْجُمْهُورِ. ​



*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 13: 18 )
*18 *«لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: اَلَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. 
*..............................*
*21 *لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ، وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي!». 

( مرقس 14: 43-46 )
*43 *وَلِلْوَقْتِ فِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَقْبَلَ يَهُوذَا، وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. 
*44 *وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ، وَامْضُوا بِهِ بِحِرْصٍ». 
*45 *فَجَاءَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً:«يَا سَيِّدِي، يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 
*46 *فَأَلْقَوْا أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*32- بيعه بثلاثين من الفضة*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( زكريا 11: 12 )فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا». فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. ​*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 26: 14-16 )
*14 *حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ، إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ 
*15 *وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوني وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 
*16 *وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*33- إلقاء المال فى بيت الله*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( زكريا 11: 13 )فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 27: 3-5 )
*3 *حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ 
*4 *قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 
*5 *فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*34- دفع الثمن عن حقل الفخارى*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 


( زكريا 11: 13 )فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 6-8 )
*6 *فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». 
*7 *فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 
*8 *لِهذَا سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*35- مصير يهوذا*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 109: 7-9 )
*7 *إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 
*8 *لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 
*9 *لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً. ​ 
( مزامير 69: 25 )لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُمْ خَرَابًا، وَفِي خِيَامِهِمْ لاَ يَكُنْ سَاكِنٌ. ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 5 )فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*36- وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 109: 7-9 )
*7 *إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 
*8 *لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 
*9 *لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( اعمال 1: 17-26 )
*17 *إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُودًا بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ. 
*18 *فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. 
*19 *وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ. 
*20 *لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. 
*21 *فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ، 
*22 *مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ». 
*23 *فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ، وَمَتِّيَاسَ. 
*24 *وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ:«أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ، عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هذَيْنِ الاثْنَيْنِ أَيًّا اخْتَرْتَهُ، 
*25 *لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ». 
*26 *ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ، فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ، فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*37- تلاميذه يتركونه وقت المحاكمة*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( زكريا 13: 7 )«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( مرقس 14: 50 )فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا. ​ 
يقول _لايتش_ عن ( زكريا 13: 7) «إنها نبوة صريحة عن المذلة التي لحقت التلاميذ عندما مات المسيح. وهكذا فسَّر المسيح نفسه كلمات هذه النبوة ( متى 26: 31، مرقس 14: 27). وقد تحققت النبوة (انظر متى 26: 56، مرقس 14: 50). لكن الرب لا يترك الغنم -عاملاً في المسيح وبواسطته ( يوحنا 5: 19 و 30)- بل يرد يده على إخوته الأصاغر ويعينهم، أي تلاميذه المرتعبين اليائسين. ( لوقا 4:24 و11 و17 و37، يوحنا 20: 2 و 11 و 19و 26). وهكذا أصبح هؤلاء الضعفاء الهاربين شجعاناً كارزين بملكوت المسيح بكل قوة».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*38- قيام شهود زور ضده*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 27: 12 )لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ. 
 
( مزامير 35: 11 )شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ، وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي. ​
*​* 
*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 26: 59-61 )
*59  *وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، 
*60  *فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ، لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَلكِنْ أَخِيرًا تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ 
*61 *وَقَالاَ:«هذَا قَالَ: إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ». ​
*​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*39- صامت امام متهميه*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 53: 7 )ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. ​ 
( مزامير 38: 13-14 )
*13 *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَكَأَصَمَّ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. وَكَأَبْكَمَ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ. 
*14 *وَأَكُونُ مِثْلَ إِنْسَانٍ لاَ يَسْمَعُ، وَلَيْسَ فِي فَمِهِ حُجَّةٌ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 12-14 )
*12 *وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. 
*13 *فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:«أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» 
*14 *فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدًّا. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*40- ضربوه وبصقوا عليه*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 50: 6 )بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ، وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ. ​ 
( ميخا 5: 1 )اَلآنَ تَتَجَيَّشِينَ يَا بِنْتَ الْجُيُوشِ. قَدْ أَقَامَ عَلَيْنَا مِتْرَسَةً. يَضْرِبُونَ قَاضِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِقَضِيبٍ عَلَى خَدِّهِ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 26: 67 )حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 

( لوقا 22: 63 )وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،



يقدم ترجوم إشعياء نصّ ( إشعياء 50: 6) هكذا: «بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، ولم أستر وجهي عن الهوان والبصق». ويقول _هنري_: «سلَّم يسوع نفسه (1) للجلد، (2) للضرب، (3) للبصق. كل هذه الآلام اجتازها المسيح لأجلنا طواعية ليقنعنا برغبته في خلاصنا». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*41- مجروح ومسحوق*


*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 53: 5 ) وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( مرقس 15: 17 ) وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُوَانًا، وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ،

( متى 27: 26 ) حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ. 
​
«إنه جُرح جسدي حقيقي وليس مجرد ألم نفسي، كما تدل كلمة mecholal على أنه طُعن حرفياً، وهو تعبير دقيق تماماً لما حدث مع المسيح عندما طُعن جنبه ودُقًّت المسامير في يديه ورجليه» ( مزمور 22: 16). «من أعلى رأسه المكلل بالشوك إلى أخمص قدميه المسمرتين إلي الصليب، لم تظهر سوى الجروح والكدمات».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*42- سخروا منه واستهزأوا به*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 22: 7-8 )
*7  *كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 
*8  *«اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ». ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
1- استهزاء الجنود الامم
( متى 27: 29 ) وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!»

2-استهزاء اليهود
( متى 27: 41-43 )
*41  *وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 
*42 *«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 
*43  *قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!». 

3-استهزاء المصلوبين معه
( متى 27: 44 )وَبِذلِكَ أَيْضًا كَانَ اللِّصَّانِ اللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ يُعَيِّرَانِهِ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*43- سقط تحت حمل الصليب*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 109: 24-25 ) 
*24 *رُكْبَتَايَ ارْتَعَشَتَا مِنَ الصَّوْمِ، وَلَحْمِي هُزِلَ عَنْ سِمَنٍ. 
*25 *وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ. 
​*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 19: 17 ) فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ»، ​ 
( لوقا 23: 26 )وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ، رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيًّا كَانَ آتِيًا مِنَ الْحَقْلِ، وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ. ​ 
( متى 27: 32 )وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ وَجَدُوا إِنْسَانًا قَيْرَوَانِيًّا اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، فَسَخَّرُوهُ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ. ​ 

من الواضح هنا أن يسوع قد ضعف تحت حمل الصليب الثقيل، ولما لم تستطع ركبتاه الاحتمال، بحثوا عن شخص آخر ليحمل صليبه. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*44- ثقبوا يديه ورجليه بالمسامير*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 22: 16 ) لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
​*التحقيق :*​ 
( لوقا 23: 33 ) وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. ​ 
( يوحنا 20: 25-27 ) 
*25* فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ». 
*26 *وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضًا دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!». 
*27 *ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا:«هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*45- صلب بين اللصوص*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 53: 12 )لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. ​


*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 38 )حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. ​ 
( مرقس 15: 27-28 )
*27 *وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 
*28 *فَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ». 


يقول _بلينتسلر_: «لم يكن قانون العقوبات اليهودي يعرف الصلْب، ولكنهم كانوا يعلِّقون عابد الوثن والمجدف على شجرة بعد موته بالرجم، كملعون من الله، كما تقول ( تثنية 21: 23) «لأن المعلق ملعون من الله». وقد طبق اليهود هذه الآية على المصلوب. وإذا كان الصلب يعتبر في أعين العالم الوثني أحقر وأحطّ وسيلة للقصاص، فإن اليهود -فوق كل ذلك- كانوا يعتبرون المصلوب ملعوناً من الله»

وتقول الموسوعة الأمريكية «يجب دراسة تاريخ الصلْب كعقوبة جنائية كجزء من نظام القضاء الروماني... فالعبرانيون مثلاً لم يعرفوا الصلْب إلا تحت الحكم الروماني. وقبل أن تصبح فلسطين مقاطعة رومانية، كانوا يجرون الإعدام بالرجم». 

«في عام 63 ق.م. غزت قوات بومبي العاصمة اليهودية. فأصبحت فلسطين مقاطعة رومانية، إلا أن حكماً يهودياً ملكياً صورياً بقى هناك» ومن هذا نرى أن نبوة إشعياء 53 ومزمور 22 عن الصْلب لم تتحقق في ظل نظام الحكم اليهودي، الذي لم يعرف الصلْب إلا بعد هذه النبوات بمئات السنين. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*46- صلى لاجل صالبيه*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 53: 12 )لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. ​​​​ 
*التحقيق :*​ 
( لوقا 23: 34 ) فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَاأَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا. 
​بدأ المسيح شفاعته على الصليب ( لوقا 23: 34) وهو يستمر فيها في السماء ( عبرانيين 9: 24، 1يوحنا 2: 1).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 فبراير 2010)

*47- رفض شعبه له*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 53: 3 )مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. ​ 
( اشعياء 69: 8 )صِرْتُ أَجْنَبِيًّا عِنْدَ إِخْوَتِي، وَغَرِيبًا عِنْدَ بَنِي أُمِّي. ​ 
*Ps 22:6​*​​​​​​​​​أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. ​
*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 7: 5 ) لأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَكُونُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ. ​ 
( يوحنا 7: 48 ) أَلَعَلَّ أَحَدًا مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ؟​ 
( يوحنا 1: 11 ) إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.​ 

ملحوظة: وما يؤكد الطبيعة النبوية لأصحاح 53 من سفر إشعياء هو أن المفسرين اليهود قبل مجيء المسيح كانوا يعلمون بأن إشعياء، هنا يتحدث عن المسيا اليهودي.وفي التعليم اليهودي لم يصبح هذا النص تعبيراً عن معاناة الأمة اليهودية إلا بعد استخدام المسيحيين الأوائل له في الدفاع عن العقيدة المسيحية. ولا يستقيم هذا التفسير اليهودي مع إشارة إشعياء المعتادة للشعب اليهودي بضمائر الجمع للمتكلم («نحن» و «نا» الفاعلين) بينما يشير دائماً للمسيا بضمير المفرد الغائب كما هو الحال في إشعياء 53 («هو» وهاء الملكية والمفعول للمفرد الغائب).​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*48- وقف اصحابه بعيداً عنه*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 38: 11 )أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيدًا. ​ 

*
*

*التحقيق :*​ 

( لوقا 23: 49 ) وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذلِكَ.​ 
( متى 27: 55 ) وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ نِسَاءٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ يَنْظُرْنَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَهُنَّ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ يَخْدِمْنَهُ، ​ ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*49- الواقفين يهزون رؤوسهم ( استهزاءا )*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 109: 25 )وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ (يهزون) رُؤُوسَهُمْ. ​ 
( مزامير 22: 7-8 )
*7 *كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 
*8 *«اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ».​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( لوقا 27: 39-43 ) 
*39 *وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 
*40 *قَائِلِينَ:«يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». 
*41 *وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 
*42 *«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 
*43 *قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*50- ينظرون اليه على الصليب*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 109: 25 )وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ (يهزون) رُؤُوسَهُمْ. ​ 
( مزامير 22: 17 ) أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( لوقا 23: 35 ) وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضًا مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!».​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*51- اقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 22: 18 )يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 19: 23-24 ) 
*23 *ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 
*24 *فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. ​ 

تبدو العبارة الواردة في نبوة العهد القديم في مزمور 22 متناقضة مع ذاتها حتى نأتي إلى حادثة الصلْب في العهد الجديد. لقد اقتسم العسكر ثياب يسوع فيما بينهم، ولكن قميصه أخذه واحد منهم بعد إلقاء القرعة عليه.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*52- يعطش*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 69: 21 )وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ. ​


*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 19: 28 ) بَعْدَ هذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ، فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ:«أَنَا عَطْشَانُ».​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*53- يعطونه الخل والمر*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 69: 21 ) وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ. ​


*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 34 ) أَعْطَوْهُ خَّلاً مَمْزُوجًا بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ. وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ. ​ 
( يوحنا 19: 29 ) وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعًا مَمْلُوًّا خَّلاً، فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ، وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ. ​ 

ويقول _أ.ر. فاوست_: «إن قسوة الآلام التي مرَّ بها المسيح جعلت حتى أعداءه الذين تسببوا في هذه الآلام يرِّقوا له، وحتى يخففوا من آلامه، وبدلاً من أن يعطوه شراباً مسكراً، أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة. لقد قدم الخل للمخلِّص مرتين وهو على الصليب -المرة الأولى كان ممزوجاً بمرارة ( متى 27: 34) أو بمر ( مرقس 15: 23) ولكنه لما ذاق لم يرد أن يشرب لأنه لم يشأ أن يتحمل الآلام وهو مخدر من تأثير المر. إن تقديم الخل والمر. للمجرمين كان من قبيل الرحمة، أما تقديمه للمسيح البار حامل خطايا العالم فكان إهانة. أما المرة الثانية التي قدموا فيها للمسيح خلاً، فكانت عندما صرخ قائلاً «أنا عطشان»، ولكي يتم الكتاب، قدموا له خلاً ليشرب» ( يوحنا 19: 28، متى 27: 48). ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*54- صرخته وتركه وحده*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 22: 1 )....... إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي، بَعِيدًا عَنْ خَلاَصِي، عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 46 )وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ ​ 


يدل تكرار كلمة «إلهي» في مزمور 22: 1 على تمسك المسيح وقت آلامه بأن الله هو إلهه رغم كل الظروف التي تناقض ذلك. وكان ذلك هو الترياق في وقت اليأس، فها هو وعد الله بأن يتدخل ويخلصه».
*لقد حولت تلك الصرخة أنظار الناس إلى المزمور الثاني والعشرين. إذ يقتبس المسيح الآية الأولى من هذا المزمور الذي هو نبوة صريحة عن الصليب. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*55- يستودع روحه فى يد الآب*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 31: 5 )فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي...​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( لوقا 23: 46 )وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*56- عظامه لا تنكسر*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 34: 20 ) يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لاَ يَنْكَسِرُ. 

وعن خروف الفصح الذى هو رمز للمسيح ،امر الله موسى قائلا
( خروج 12: 46 ) فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ يُؤْكَلُ. لاَ تُخْرِجْ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَعَظْمًا لاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ. 

( عدد 9: 12 ) لاَ يُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ وَلاَ يَكْسِرُوا عَظْمًا مِنْهُ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِ الْفِصْحِ يَعْمَلُونَهُ. 
​​*　*
*　*​


*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 19: 33 )وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ.


وهناك نبوتان أخريان عن عظام يسوع لا شك أنهما تحققتا: 
1- «انفصلت كل عظامي» ( مزمور 22: 14). إن انفصال عظام المصلوب وهو معلَّق على الصليب من يديه وقدميه هو أمر وارد جداً، خاصة إذا علمنا أن جسده كان يثبتَّ إلى الصليب وهو موضوع على الأرض. 

2- «أحصي كل عظامي» وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فيَّ» ( مزمور 22: 17). كان يمكن لعظامه أن ترى بسهولة بينما كان معلقاً على الصليب. إن تمديد جسده أثناء عملية الصْلب يجعل العظام تظهر واضحة على غير العادة.

نجد ايضا ان الله قال عن خروف الفصح ( خر 12: 46 ) "وَعَظْمًا لاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ. " . فمن المعروف ان خروف الفصح كان رمزا واضحا للذبيح الاعظم الحقيقى المرموز اليه ( ذبيحة السيد المسيح ). وهكذا تحقق هذا الامر فى المسيح فلم تنكسر منه عظمة واحدة .​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*57- انكسر قلبه*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 22: 14 ) كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. ​
*​*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​ 
*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 19: 34 ) لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. 


خروج الدم والماء من جنبه المطعون دليل على انفجار قلبه. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*58- طعنوا جنبه*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( زكريا 12: 10 )«وَأُفِيضُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُوحَ النِّعْمَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ، فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ كَنَائِحٍ عَلَى وَحِيدٍ لَهُ، وَيَكُونُونَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَيْهِ كَمَنْ هُوَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَى بِكْرِهِ.​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( يوحنا 19: 34 )لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.

( رؤيا 1: 7 )هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ. 


قال _تيودور لايتش_: «إن هذه العبارة جديرة بالملاحظة. فالرب يهوه يتحدث عن نفسه كمن طعنه الناس الذي سوف ينظرون إليه وينوحون لأجله. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*59- ظلام على الارض*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 
( عاموس 8: 9 )وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، أَنِّي أُغَيِّبُ الشَّمْسَ فِي الظُّهْرِ، وَأُقْتِمُ الأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمِ نُورٍ، ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 45 )وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.​ 

الساعة السادسة عند اليهود هي ساعة الظهر، لأنهم كانوا يحسبون الوقت من شروق الشمس إلى مغيبها - اثنى عشر ساعة. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*60- دفنه فى قبر غنى*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( اشعياء 53: 9 )وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. ​*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 27: 57-60 )
*57 *وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ، جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ، وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضًا تِلْمِيذًا لِيَسُوعَ. 
*58 *فَهذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. فَأَمَرَ بِيلاَطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ. 
*59 *فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، 
*60 *وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ، ثُمَّ دَحْرَجَ حَجَرًا كَبِيرًا عَلَى بَاب الْقَبْرِ وَمَضَى. ​ 

عندما صلبوا يسوع بين لصين دبروا ان يجعلوا قبره مع اللصين ، ولكن لكى يتم الكتاب تقدم رجل غنى من الرامة اسمه يوسف ، وطلب جسد يسوع ووضعه فى قبره الجديد الذى لم يوضع فيه احد من قبل ، ولذلك عندما قام السيد المسيح اصبح قبره الفارغ شاهداً لقيامته وحده دون غيره.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 فبراير 2010)

*61- القيامة*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 
( مزامير 16: 10 )لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا.​ 
( مزامير 3: 5 )أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي. ​ 
( هوشع 6: 1-2 )
*1 *هَلُمَّ نَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ افْتَرَسَ فَيَشْفِينَا، ضَرَبَ فَيَجْبِرُنَا.
*2 *يُحْيِينَا بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ. فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يُقِيمُنَا فَنَحْيَا أَمَامَهُ.​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 28: 6 )لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ.​ 
( مرقس 16: 6 )فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ:«لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ.​ 
( متى 27: 45 )
*24 *اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضًا أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِنًا أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ.
*25 *لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ: كُنْتُ أَرَى الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، أَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي، لِكَيْ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعَ.
*26 *لِذلِكَ سُرَّ قَلْبِي وَتَهَلَّلَ لِسَانِي. حَتَّى جَسَدِي أَيْضًا سَيَسْكُنُ عَلَى رَجَاءٍ.
*27 *لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا.
*............................*
*31 *سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَادًا.
*32 *فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعًا شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ.

وقد وضح المسيح ذلك بنفسه قبل موته وقيامته
( متى 12: 39-40 )
*39* فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ.
*40 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 فبراير 2010)

*62- الصعود*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 68: 18 ) صَعِدْتَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ. سَبَيْتَ سَبْيًا ....​

*التحقيق :*​ 
( لوقا 24: 50-51 )
*50 *وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجًا إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ.
*51 *وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ، انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.

( اعمال 1: 9 )وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ. وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 فبراير 2010)

*63- الجلوس عن يمين الله*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 110: 1 ) لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( مرقس 16: 19 )ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.​ 
( عبرانيين 1: 3 ) الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي​
( اعمال 2: 34-35 )
*34 *لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي
*35 *حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## bebororo (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع حلو جداااااااا
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 فبراير 2010)

*64- حاجة العالم للخلاص*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 59: 1-21 ) *
1  *هَا إِنَّ يَدَ الرَّبِّ لَمْ تَقْصُرْ عَنْ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ، وَلَمْ تَثْقَلْ أُذُنُهُ عَنْ أَنْ تَسْمَعَ. 
*2  *بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلهِكُمْ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ. 
*3  *لأَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَتْ بِالدَّمِ، وَأَصَابِعَكُمْ بِالإِثْمِ. شِفَاهُكُمْ تَكَلَّمَتْ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَلِسَانُكُمْ يَلْهَجُ بِالشَّرِّ. 
*4  *لَيْسَ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِالْعَدْلِ، وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُحَاكِمُ بِالْحَقِّ. يَتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ. قَدْ حَبِلُوا بِتَعَبٍ، وَوَلَدُوا إِثْمًا. 
*...............................*
*12  *لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا كَثُرَتْ أَمَامَكَ، وَخَطَايَانَا تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْنَا، لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا مَعَنَا، وَآثَامَنَا نَعْرِفُهَا. 
*13  *تَعَدَّيْنَا وَكَذِبْنَا عَلَى الرَّبِّ، وَحِدْنَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ إِلهِنَا. تَكَلَّمْنَا بِالظُّلْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ. حَبِلْنَا وَلَهَجْنَا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ بِكَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ. 
*14 *وَقَدِ ارْتَدَّ الْحَقُّ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَالْعَدْلُ يَقِفُ بَعِيدًا. لأَنَّ الصِّدْقَ سَقَطَ فِي الشَّارِعِ، وَالاسْتِقَامَةَ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ الدُّخُولَ. 
*15  *وَصَارَ الصِّدْقُ مَعْدُومًا، وَالْحَائِدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ يُسْلَبُ. فَرَأَى الرَّبُّ وَسَاءَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدْلٌ. 
*16  *فَرَأَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ. فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ عَضَدَهُ. 
*17  *فَلَبِسَ الْبِرَّ كَدِرْعٍ، وَخُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. وَلَبِسَ ثِيَابَ الانْتِقَامِ كَلِبَاسٍ، وَاكْتَسَى بِالْغَيْرَةِ كَرِدَاءٍ. 
*...............................
20 *«وَيَأْتِي الْفَادِي إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ وَإِلَى التَّائِبِينَ عَنِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ فِي يَعْقُوبَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
*21 *أَمَّا أَنَا فَهذَا عَهْدِي مَعَهُمْ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ: رُوحِي الَّذِي عَلَيْكَ، وَكَلاَمِي الَّذِي وَضَعْتُهُ فِي فَمِكَ لاَ يَزُولُ مِنْ فَمِكَ، وَلاَ مِنْ فَمِ نَسْلِكَ، وَلاَ مِنْ فَمِ نَسْلِ نَسْلِكَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ، مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ. ​
*​*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​ 
*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 3: 16 ) لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. ​
*​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 فبراير 2010)

*65- تشوق البشر لنزول الله للخلاص*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 64: 1 ) لَيْتَكَ تَشُقُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَنْزِلُ! مِنْ حَضْرَتِكَ تَتَزَلْزَلُ الْجِبَالُ.​ 
( مزمور 18: 9 ) طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، وَضَبَابٌ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 3: 16 )وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 فبراير 2010)

*66- الوعد بالفداء*​ 


*النبوة :*​ 


( مزامير 111: 2-9 ) 
*2 *عَظِيمَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُ الرَّبِّ. مَطْلُوبَةٌ لِكُلِّ الْمَسْرُورِينَ بِهَا. 
*9 *أَرْسَلَ فِدَاءً لِشَعْبِهِ. أَقَامَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَهْدَهُ. قُدُّوسٌ وَمَهُوبٌ اسْمُهُ.

( مزامير 130: 8 ) وَهُوَ يَفْدِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ كُلِّ آثَامِهِ. 

( مزامير 72: 14 ) مِنَ الظُّلْمِ وَالْخَطْفِ يَفْدِي أَنْفُسَهُمْ، وَيُكْرَمُ دَمُهُمْ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ. 

( اشعياء 41: 14 ) «لاَ تَخَفْ يَا دُودَةَ يَعْقُوبَ، يَا شِرْذِمَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَفَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 

( اشعياء 44: 22 ) قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ. اِرْجِعْ إِلَيَّ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ». 

( اشعياء 53: 10-12 ) 
*10 *أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
*11 *مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
*12 *لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. 

( اشعياء 62: 11 ) هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ، قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: «هُوَذَا مُخَلِّصُكِ آتٍ. هَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَجِزَاؤُهُ أَمَامَهُ». 

( اشعياء 35: 4 ) قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ». 

( هوشع 13: 4-14 ) 
*4 *«وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَإِلهًا سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ، وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي. 
*14 *«مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ». ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 


( عبرانيين 10: 4-10 )
*4 *لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنَّ دَمَ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ يَرْفَعُ خَطَايَا. 
*5 *لِذلِكَ عِنْدَ دُخُولِهِ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ:«ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَانًا لَمْ تُرِدْ، وَلكِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي جَسَدًا. 
*6 *بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُسَرَّ. 
*7 *ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: هنَذَا أَجِيءُ. فِي دَرْجِ الْكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي، لأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا أَللهُ». 
*8 *إِذْ يَقُولُ آنِفًا:«إِنَّكَ ذَبِيحَةً وَقُرْبَانًا وَمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لَمْ تُرِدْ وَلاَ سُرِرْتَ بِهَا». الَّتِي تُقَدَّمُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ. 
*9 *ثُمَّ قَالَ:«هنَذَا أَجِيءُ لأَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا أَللهُ». يَنْزِعُ الأَوَّلَ لِكَيْ يُثَبِّتَ الثَّانِيَ. 
*10 *فَبِهذِهِ الْمَشِيئَةِ نَحْنُ مُقَدَّسُونَ بِتَقْدِيمِ جَسَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً. 

( عبرانيين 9: 26 )....... وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ مَرَّةً عِنْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الدُّهُورِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْخَطِيَّةَ بِذَبِيحَةِ نَفْسِهِ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 فبراير 2010)

*67- الخلاص من الموت*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( هوشع 13: 14 ) «مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ». 
​*التحقيق :*​ 

( 1كورنثوس 15: 54-57 )
*54 *وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ، وَلَبِسَ هذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ:«ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ». 
*55  *«أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟» 
*56 *أَمَّا شَوْكَةُ الْمَوْتِ فَهِيَ الْخَطِيَّةُ، وَقُوَّةُ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ النَّامُوسُ. 
*57  *وَلكِنْ شُكْرًا ِللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 فبراير 2010)

*68- دخول الامم الى الايمان*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 61: 11 )لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الأَرْضَ تُخْرِجُ نَبَاتَهَا، وَكَمَا أَنَّ الْجَنَّةَ تُنْبِتُ مَزْرُوعَاتِهَا، هكَذَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ يُنْبِتُ بِرًّا وَتَسْبِيحًا أَمَامَ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ. ​ 
( اشعياء 60: 3 )فَتَسِيرُ الأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ.​ 
( اشعياء 2: 2-3 )
*2 *وَيَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ أَنَّ جَبَلَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ يَكُونُ ثَابِتًا فِي رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ، وَيَرْتَفِعُ فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ، وَتَجْرِي إِلَيْهِ كُلُّ الأُمَمِ. 
*3 *وَتَسِيرُ شُعُوبٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ، إِلَى بَيْتِ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ، فَيُعَلِّمَنَا مِنْ طُرُقِهِ وَنَسْلُكَ فِي سُبُلِهِ». لأَنَّهُ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ الشَّرِيعَةُ، وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ. 
​*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 28: 19-20 )
*19 *فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
*20 *وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.​

​​​​​​​​​​​​​( اعمال 1: 8 )لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». ​ 
( لوقا 24: 46-47 )
*46 *وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«هكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ، وَهكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، 
*47 *وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ. ​ 
( رومية 15: 9-12 )
*9 *وَأَمَّا الأُمَمُ فَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّحْمَةِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:«مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ سَأَحْمَدُكَ فِي الأُمَمِ وَأُرَتِّلُ لاسْمِكَ» 
*10 *وَيَقُولُ أَيْضًا:«تَهَلَّلُوا أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ مَعَ شَعْبِهِ» 
*11 *وَأَيْضًا:«سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ، وَامْدَحُوهُ يَا جَمِيعَ الشُّعُوبِ» 
*12 *وَأَيْضًا يَقُولُ إِشَعْيَاءُ:«سَيَكُونُ أَصْلُ يَسَّى وَالْقَائِمُ لِيَسُودَ عَلَى الأُمَمِ، عَلَيْهِ سَيَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ». ​

​فى ( اشعياء 2: 2-3 ) نبوة تشير الى تآلف اليهود والامم معا فى ملكوت المسيح وذهاب الجميع الى اورشليم الى قبر المسيح وكنيسة القيامة.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*69- جاء ليحل سيف لا سلام*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( ميخا 7: 6 )لأَنَّ الابْنَ مُسْتَهِينٌ بِالأَبِ، وَالْبِنْتَ قَائِمَةٌ عَلَى أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا، وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. ​ 
*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 10: 34-36 )​ *34 *«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 
*35 *فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 
*36 *وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*70- حمل خطايا الكثيرين*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 53: 12 ) لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. ​
*​*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*التحقيق :*​ 

( مرقس 10: 45 ) لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*71- مات وهو برئ*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( دانيال 9: 26 ) وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا. ​

*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 27: 4 ) قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*72- خروف الفصح الحقيقى*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 


( خروج 12: 5-13 ) 
*5 *تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. 
*..................................*
*13 *وَيَكُونُ لَكُمُ الدَّمُ عَلاَمَةً عَلَى الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ فِيهَا، فَأَرَى الدَّمَ وَأَعْبُرُ عَنْكُمْ، فَلاَ يَكُونُ عَلَيْكُمْ ضَرْبَةٌ لِلْهَلاَكِ حِينَ أَضْرِبُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( اكورنثوس 5: 7 ) ..... لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبحَ لأَجْلِنَا. ​

( يوحنا 1: 29 ) وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ! 

( عبرانيين 9: 22 ) وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيبًا يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ!​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع هــــــــــــــــــــايل بجد 
ربنا يعوضك كل خير على تعبك فية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*73- المسيح هو العهد*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 42: 6 ) «أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، ​ 
( ارميا 31: 31-34 ) 
*31 *«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْدًا جَدِيدًا. 
*32 *لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
*33 *بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا. 
*34 *وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ بَعْدُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ، قَائِلِينَ: اعْرِفُوا الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ، وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ. ​

*التحقيق :*​


( عبرانيين 12: 24 ) وَإِلَى وَسِيطِ الْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ، يَسُوعَ، وَإِلَى دَمِ رَشٍّ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ هَابِيلَ. ​ 
( 2 كورنثوس 3: 6 ) الَّذِي جَعَلَنَا كُفَاةً لأَنْ نَكُونَ خُدَّامَ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ. لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي. ​ 
( رومية 11: 27 ) وَهذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ مِنْ قِبَلِي لَهُمْ مَتَى نَزَعْتُ خَطَايَاهُمْ». ​ 
( عبرانيين 8: 6 ) وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ حَصَلَ عَلَى خِدْمَةٍ أَفْضَلَ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا هُوَ وَسِيطٌ أَيْضًا لِعَهْدٍ أَعْظَمَ، قَدْ تَثَبَّتَ عَلَى مَوَاعِيدَ أَفْضَلَ. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*74- المسيح الازلى*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( ميخا 5: 2 )«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ». 

( امثال 8: 22-27 ) 
*22 *«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 
*23 *مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 
*..................................*
*27 *لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. ​

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​( اشعياء 48: 16 ) ...... مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 


( يوحنا 1: 1 ) فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 

( يوحنا 8: 58 ) قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 

( رؤيا 23: 13 ) أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ». 

( كولوسى 1: 17 ) الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*75- المسيح الخالق*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( امثال 8: 22-30 )
*22 *«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 
*23 *مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 
*..................................*
*27 *لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 
*28 *لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 
*29 *لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ، 
*30 *كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ. ​ 
( اشعياء 48: 12-16 )
*12 *«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، 
*13 *وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. 
*..................................*
*16 *.......... وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. ​


*التحقيق :*​ 

( يوحنا 1: 1-3 )
*1 *فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 
*2 *هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 
*3 *كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. ​ 
( عبرانيين 1: 1-2 )
*1 *اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، 
*2 *كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

*76- المسيح هو الرب*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 110: 1 ) لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ». ​ 
( ارميا 23: 6 ) فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا. ​ 
*التحقيق :*​ 

( لوقا 2: 11 ) أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.


في مدراش تهليم عن المزامير (200- 500م)، في تفسيره لمزمور 21: 1 يقول: «الله يدعو الملك المسيا باسمه هو. لكن ما هو اسمه؟ الإجابة: الرب (يهوه) رجل الحرب» (خروج 15: 3). 

وفي مصدر يهودي آخر، _إيكاراباتي_ (200- 500م) «المراثي في شرح التوراة واللفائف الخمس» نقرأ في تعليق على مراثي 1: 16: «ما هو اسم المسيا؟ يقول أبا بن كاهانا (200- 300م): اسمه يهوه كما نقرأ في إرميا 23: 6 «وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب (يهوه)...». 

وقال الرب لربي أو قال يهوه لربي (أدوناي)- أي أنه رب داود، ليس فقط شخصياً، ولكن أيضاً بصفته ممثلاً لشعب إسرائيل الحقيقي والروحي. وإذ يخاطبه كرب لإسرائيل والكنيسة، يقتبس المسيح قوله كما يرد في ثلاثة أناجيل قائلاً إن داود يدعوه رباً وليس ربه. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 مارس 2010)

*77- المسيح يدعى عمانوئيل*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 7: 14) وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ». ​


*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 1: 21-23 )  
*21  *فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 
*22  *وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 
*23 *«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا. 


في ترجمة إشعياء 7: 14 يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «لذلك يعطيكم الرب نفسه آية ها العذراء تحبل بطفل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل».​ 
ويقول _دليتش_ تعليقاً على (إشعياء 9: 6) «إن (إيل) الموجودة في آخر الاسم (عمانوئيل) هو اسم الله، كما يورده إشعياء دائماً في نبواته. والنبي واعٍ تماماً للمقابلة بين إيل وبين أدم كما في أصحاح 31: 3. 

(قارن هذا مع هوشع 11: 9) ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 مارس 2010)

*78- المسيح نبياً*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( تثنية 18: 18) أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. ​ 


*التحقيق :*​ 
( متى 21: 11 ) فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ:«هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ». 


( لوقا 7: 16 ) فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ، وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ:«قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ، وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ». 


( يوحنا 4: 19 )قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ! 


( يوحنا 6: 14 ) فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا:«إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!» 

( يوحنا 7: 40 )فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا الْكَلاَمَ قَالُوا:«هذَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ النَّبِيُّ». 



قال عالم الدين اليهودي _ميموندس_ في رسالة إلى أهل اليمن يبطل فيه مزاعم شخص ادَّعى أنه المسيا: «سيكون المسيا نبياً عظيماً أعظم من كل الأنبياء باستثناء معلمنا موسى، وسيكون أعظم مكانة وشرفاً منهم جميعاً، إلا موسى. وسيختصه الله الخالق، تبارك اسمه، بمميزات لم يختص بها موسى، لأنه قيل عنه «ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب، فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينيه، ولا يحكم بحسب سمع أذنيه» (إشعياء 11: 3) .

ولقد كان المسيح مثل موسى: 
1- نجا من موت قاسٍ في طفولته. 
2- قبوله أن يكون مخلِّصاً لشعبه (خروج 3: 10). 
3- عمل وسيطاً بين يهوه وشعبه (خروج 19: 16؛ 20: 18). 
4- شفع في الخطاة ( خروج 32: 7- 14 و33؛ عدد 14: 11- 20). 
5- كلاهما يهودى واتم الختان .
وللاستزادة فى التشابهات ادخل هنا

وقالت السامرية للمسيح: «يا سيد أرى أنك نبي» (يوحنا 4: 19). 
يقول _كليجرمان_: «يبين استخدام اليهود لكلمة «نبي» في أيام يسوع ليس فقط أنهم كانوا يتوقعون المسيا كنبي بحسب الوعد في تثنية 18، ولكن أيضاً أن من يصنع هذه المعجزات هو بالحقيقة النبي الموعود» . «لأن الناموس بموسى أعطى أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا». (يوحنا 1: 17)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 مارس 2010)

*79- المسيح كاهناً*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( مزامير 110: 4) أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ». ​

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​( زكريا 6: 12-13)
*12 *وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ. 
*13 *فَهُوَ يَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَحْمِلُ الْجَلاَلَ وَيَجْلِسُ وَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَيَكُونُ كَاهِنًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَتَكُونُ مَشُورَةُ السَّلاَمِ بَيْنَهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا. ​ 
*التحقيق :*​ 

( عبرانيين 3: 1)مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْقِدِّيسُونَ، شُرَكَاءُ الدَّعْوَةِ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، لاَحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ، ​ 
( عبرانيين 5: 5)كَذلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ، بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ». ​ 
( عبرانيين 6: 20)حَيْثُ دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ كَسَابِق لأَجْلِنَا، صَائِرًا عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ، رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ​ 
( عبرانيين 7: 21-23)
*21 *لأَنَّ أُولئِكَ بِدُونِ قَسَمٍ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَبِقَسَمٍ مِنَ الْقَائِلِ لَهُ:«أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ، أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ». 
*22 *عَلَى قَدْرِ ذلِكَ قَدْ صَارَ يَسُوعُ ضَامِنًا لِعَهْدٍ أَفْضَلَ. 
*23 *وَأُولئِكَ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً كَثِيرِينَ من أَجلِ مَنْعِهِمْ بِالْمَوْتِ عَنِ الْبَقَاءِ، ​


الانتصار النهائي لشعب المسيا على العالم والشيطان هو انتصار أكيد. لم يكن كهنوت هرون في العهد القديم بقسم من الله، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لهذا الكهنوت الذي على شبه ملكي صادق «ليس بحسب ناموس وصية جسدية بل بحسب قوة حياة لا تزول». وقوله «على رتبة ملكي صادق» يعني كما يقول في عبرانيين 7: 15 «على شبه ملكي صادق». ​

وفي هذا الوعد بقَسَم من الله الآب لله الابن ما يريح قلوب أولاد الله. ولقد حاول الملك عزيا أن يقوم بعمل الكاهن، فعاقبه الله، مما يثبت أن داود لا يمكن أن يكون الملك الكاهن (2أخبار 26: 16- 21 )وقَسَم الله يبين أن الملك الكاهن لا مثيل له، إذ أن داود قد مات، لكن هذا الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق حي إلى الأبد. ويصف زكريا 6: 9- 15، وخاصة في العدد 13، المسيَّا بالقول «يجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه، ويكون كاهناً على كرسيه»​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2010)

*80- المسيح ملكاً*​ 

*النبوة :*​
( مزامير 2: 6)«أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي». 

( ارميا 23: 5)«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. 

( زكريا 9: 9) اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ. 

( دانيال 7: 13-14)
*13 *«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 
*14 *فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.

​

*التحقيق :*​( متى 1: 1-2 ) 
*1 *وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 
*2 *قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ». 

( متى 27: 37 )وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً:«هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 

( يوحنا 18: 33-38 ) 
*33 *ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضًا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» 
*34 *أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هذَا، أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» 
*35 *أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» 
*36 *أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». 
*37 *فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». 
*38 *قَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:«مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا خَرَجَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً. 


أقرأ ايضا متى ( 21: 1-10 )​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2010)

*81- المسيح يتبارك به جميع الامم*​ 

*النبوة :*​ 

( تكوين 12: 3) وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ، وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ». ​ 
( تكوين 22: 18) وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي». ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 
( اعمال 3: 25-26 ) 
*25 *أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 
*26 *إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً، إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ».​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2010)

*82- موضع مسرة الله*​ 
*النبوة :*​ 

( اشعياء 42: 1)«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. ​ 
( اشعياء 53: 10) أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. ​ 
( امثال 8: 30) كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ. ​ 

*التحقيق :*​ 

( متى 3: 17 ) وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً:« هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ». 

( متى 17: 5 ) وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً:«هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». 

( افسس 1: 6 ) لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ، ​


----------



## دعاء لله (24 مارس 2010)

سلامى اليكم اهل علم لكنى اريد التبسيط مما يصعب على فهم ما كتبتموة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يونيو 2010)

سيتم اكمال المتبقى قريبا باذن المسيح .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 فبراير 2011)

يكمل قريبا ، ممنوع التعليق لحد ما اخلص  .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 فبراير 2011)

*

موضوع مهم

يثبت 
​*


----------

